# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  oqueue exploit

## T47Bv58rMc

Oqueue is an addon that people have been using to get into awesome premades and RBGs for honor and arena points.

*NOTE for RBGs* : Someone might notice if you change your mmr for an RBG. Do so at your own risk because it shows up on the scoreboard (not in oqueue though). Changing your mmr in CTA and regular BGs won't be detectable, however.

The problem is that the addon is built upon trust and it's all client-side, so I've added a nice little fix to the current 1.0.8 oqueue LUA so that you'll be able to set whatever resil, pvp power, mmr and ilvl you have so you can join groups that have settings that are higher than YOUR current mmr, resil, pvp power or ilvl!

INSTRUCTIONS:

1. Get the 1.0.8 version of oqueue from their website and follow their instructions.
2. drop my updated oqueue.lua into your oqueue folder and replace the official addon file with this attachment oqueue.rar
3. open this oqueue.lua into a text editor and change the values there to whatever you want:



```
resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl
```

Yes that's right. You can now join that 2200 RBG on oqueue but if they are not STUPID they will check your gear and kick you out and ban you from using oqueue if you don't appear to fit the mold of the player they are looking for.

No this is just to get you into a group so you can gear up. If you've got good gear and your mmr is like 1200 you can totally set it to 1900 if you want and go play with them, but you will be awarded a LOT of points after each game, so the group will figure it out and they might complain. It's possible you could get banned from the addon... so use with care!!! And don't be a baddie.  :Smile: 

My advice is to join low mmr groups and also other good groups who won't check you through an inspection of your gear.

So if you're all pve gear they will tell you to put on your pvp gear. If you've got contender gear and you put you have 9000 resil someone is gonna figure it out and ban you.

Be smart. Just use this to get into those groups that you KNOW you can perform with.  :Smile: oqueue.rar

FAQ:

1. Will I get banned from Blizzard for using this exploit?

- This is an exploit of an addon, so it is very unlikely that Blizzard would action your account for modifying the addon.
- Blizzard has spoken out against oqueue publicly and will likely break the addon in the future anyway, so it is very possible they would support our exploiting oqueue.  :Smile:

----------


## Fragbot

Never heard about this addon before, gonna take a look at it, looks nice! gonna rep you up if works.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> Never heard about this addon before, gonna take a look at it, looks nice! gonna rep you up if works.


Hi Fragbot, you need to get the most recent version of oqueue and install it then drop my oqueue.lua in the addon folder. Current version is 1.0.8 of oqueue.  :Smile: 

There are youtube videos on how to get a good mesh so you can join games. It works and I have tested this addon. The addon allowed me to join a 5000 resil, 1200mmr group when my mmr was really zero and my resil was under 3k. (contender gear).

I can on my main join 2100 groups and farm arena points with a current mmr of 1600.  :Smile:

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

I have updated the instructions to include a step and also link to oqueue's website. Hopefully they don't find this!  :Smile:

----------


## Fragbot

Thank you, I'm downloading it right know, going to test it ;D

----------


## iispyderii

You know, since you posted on a public forum and there are lot's of oQueue users.
There are some ridiculous resil requirements for some games (like 7500!?), but ideally the requirements are there so you aren't carried because the people actually care about pvping.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> You know, since you posted on a public forum and there are lot's of oQueue users.
> There are some ridiculous resil requirements for some games (like 7500!?), but ideally the requirements are there so you aren't carried because the people actually care about pvping.


I totally agree. Anyone getting banned using this is asking for it. But... if you have 6800 resil and the game you want into says 7500 then go ahead and fudge it!  :Smile:  Nobody will catch you.

But if you try and get carried with your contender gear into a 1900 mmr game, you can expect to be banned by the oqueue's developers (meaning you get no more meshes and the addon will be broken).

A good leader will know when your low stam means you couldn't possibly have 13000 pvp power. A good leader will know when your gear wouldn't be 480 ilvl. (or 520 ilvl LOL)

The spirit of this little hack is just to have fun with the game but also to remember you're in a community and there are rules just like any community. Some of them are meant to be broken.

----------


## Razkaz

I use UnderAchiever to get into groups... but i must say that if you really want good RBGs join a guild.
Pug groups sucks and there's always one person who needs to go after first game.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> I use UnderAchiever to get into groups... but i must say that if you really want good RBGs join a guild.
> Pug groups sucks and there's always one person who needs to go after first game.


I recommend trying oqueue even without the exploit. You can join a game and there are always people waitlisting so you never stop playing for longer than 15min usually.

----------


## chk

This looks amazing! I can't try it yet but now I'll know where to find it when I get home

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Doesn't work. It still says that I'm not qualified to join it as the entry requirements are too high.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> Doesn't work. It still says that I'm not qualified to join it as the entry requirements are too high.


Can you open the oqueue.lua with your text editor and send me your values? I'll take a look. Possible you have missed a change. Also please screenshot your ingame UI so I can look at the one you're trying to waitlist. Remember the default values are lower than some premade and higher MMR groups so you would need to change those values if you wanted into those groups.

----------


## ArBar

> *I totally agree. Anyone getting banned using this is asking for it*. But... if you have 6800 resil and the game you want into says 7500 then go ahead and fudge it!  Nobody will catch you.
> 
> But if you try and get carried with your contender gear into a 1900 mmr game, you can expect to be banned by the oqueue's developers (meaning you get no more meshes and the addon will be broken).
> 
> A good leader will know when your low stam means you couldn't possibly have 13000 pvp power. A good leader will know when your gear wouldn't be 480 ilvl. (or 520 ilvl LOL)
> 
> The spirit of this little hack is just to have fun with the game but also to remember you're in a community and there are rules just like any community. Some of them are meant to be broken.


Why would anyone get banned for misleading people via an addon. It's not like your altering your gear score in game, this is just a glitchy unofficial addon. Sounds like a neat trick though, I'll toss you some rep.

----------


## MrAlice

> Why would anyone get banned for misleading people via an addon. It's not like your altering your gear score in game, this is just a glitchy unofficial addon. Sounds like a neat trick though, I'll toss you some rep.


By "banned" he is referring to the Leader of that specific group putting you on his personal ban list, so that you may never join that specific users games in OQueue again. It means nothing really  :Smile:

----------


## ArBar

> By "banned" he is referring to the Leader of that specific group putting you on his personal ban list, so that you may never join that specific users games in OQueue again. It means nothing really


Gotcha, yea that's to be expected if your trying to join way outside your league. Would be great for those times you resil is off by a hundred or so and you don't wanna have to make a toon on their realm to whisper them and plead your case.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> Why would anyone get banned for misleading people via an addon. It's not like your altering your gear score in game, this is just a glitchy unofficial addon. Sounds like a neat trick though, I'll toss you some rep.


Bliz wouldn't ban but the guys running oqueue could kick you off their network. That's what I meant.

----------


## magnerslol1

did not work for me ?

----------


## ArBar

> Bliz wouldn't ban but the guys running oqueue could kick you off their network. That's what I meant.


Wait what? I don't think oqueue has a network mate, just utilizes blizzards addon api and links people together by auto sending and accepting real ID friend requests.

----------


## jaykay1987

ALl well and good in theory, but im very confused about something... those values look like they are directly editable int he LUA files as is.. What's different about your version of the LUA file?

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> ALl well and good in theory, but im very confused about something... those values look like they are directly editable int he LUA files as is.. What's different about your version of the LUA file?


When oqueue looks up these values, it calls certain functions. I've commented out the return sequences and I'm returning those variable values.

Oqueue does not have variables for resil for example. It does a function and returns your actual resil. My version replaces the code with something that lies to other people on oqueue.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> Wait what? I don't think oqueue has a network mate, just utilizes blizzards addon api and links people together by auto sending and accepting real ID friend requests.


You are partially correct. The realid "mesh" they create is managed by an admin toon that is automatically part of the network. This toon can ban you and therefore your premade or waitlist request would only show up for people on your realid and you would not be able to access most of the premades, which is the network part of this. It's at best a pseudo-network but it still has the potential to bite you in the ass if you start showing up with 10k resil in contender gear.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bosskiller

oQueues author is already working on a fix that will lock exploiters out of the mesh network. As far as Blizzard breaking the addon, don't hold your breath. If they wanted to, they already would have when they made changes as to how oQ could function in a previous patch.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> oQueues author is already working on a fix that will lock exploiters out of the mesh network. As far as Blizzard breaking the addon, don't hold your breath. If they wanted to, they already would have when they made changes as to how oQ could function in a previous patch.


Let's see what he comes up with. I recommend everyone delete this now so you don't get permabanned from the mesh. He won't be able to track you now though... not until an update.

----------


## MrAlice

> oQueues author is already working on a fix that will lock exploiters out of the mesh network. *As far as Blizzard breaking the addon, don't hold your breath. If they wanted to, they already would have when they made changes as to how oQ could function in a previous patch*.


They did actually, 
In patch 5.1, we resolved some issues regarding how Addons interact with the Battleground queue system. It is no longer possible to automate queuing for standard or random Battlegrounds in groups larger than 5. We decided to make this change in order to improve the experience for all players who are queueing into random groups normally and expecting to face similarly random groups, only to find themselves crushed by a full team of coordinated opponents.

Its just not automated now, group leaders need to click the button themselves. It achieves the same results for the most part though.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> They did actually, Its just not automated now, group leaders need to click the button themselves. It achieves the same results for the most part though.


Knowing this did not compromise the addon in any way, it is very likely that Bliz will do something else to break the addon. One thing they could do is make it so a cooldown is required before you can group with a battle tag friend. If they put even a one week cooldown, the oqueue addon would be crippled and not easily salvageable.

Oqueue works by group leaders dumping and adding battle tag friends quite often. It's very common to have a full friends list, and have to dump everyone and start over.

----------


## mckemo

you can enter your mmr , ileve resilence yourself in the last tab? dunno what are u talking about

----------


## Arisha

Anybody knows why me Real id requests just disapears before i can press accept?:S Havent tried the bug thing, but great addon <3

----------


## Bosskiller

> Knowing this did not compromise the addon in any way, it is very likely that Bliz will do something else to break the addon. One thing they could do is make it so a cooldown is required before you can group with a battle tag friend. If they put even a one week cooldown, the oqueue addon would be crippled and not easily salvageable.
> 
> Oqueue works by group leaders dumping and adding battle tag friends quite often. It's very common to have a full friends list, and have to dump everyone and start over.



Blizzard has no plans to break the addon. They simply did not like the fact that group leaders other than the one leading the entire group did not have to press a button to que. Blizzard can break any addon they want to break permanently and at any time.

----------


## darkkinght

cant u get bann for this?

----------


## Anonie

1.0.9 updated oqueue to have a global ban list. 

If you are on this list, you WILL be banned and not able to get onto any waitlist from the banned account. You'd probably have to personally petition tiny (oqueue addon author) to get your account off.

----------


## iispyderii

Here's a modified version I made:
It has a little box actually in the addon to input resil, mmr, and ilvl. Make it believable. I don't care if you get banned so use with caution.

Attachment 12030

Edit: Don't put anything besides numbers in the boxes. Also if you leave it blank it will use your actual values.

----------


## Meartiin

iispyderii, could you upload the file to a hosting site such as mediafire? The attachment is still pending approval.  :Smile:

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua

Sorry about that, I didn't know attachments had to be approved like pictures. Will know for future reference.

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua
MMR part wasn't working. Now it should.
Just for reference, you don't need to edit the lua file. All rating,resil,ilvl mods are done in game via input boxes.

http://imgur.com/8xBah

----------


## Zemsta

> oqueue.lua
> MMR part wasn't working. Now it should.
> Just for reference, you don't need to edit the lua file. All rating,resil,ilvl mods are done in game via input boxes.
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer



Is this for the new 1.0.9 version?

----------


## iispyderii

Here is the new file for 1.1.0.
oqueue.lua

Hope you're enjoying it!

----------


## hillgrant0

How do I do this with the new update. I cant replace the LUA. Can somebody explain?

----------


## iispyderii

> How do I do this with the new update. I cant replace the LUA. Can somebody explain?


Read 3 posts up and look at the picture.

----------


## Zemsta

Would you update the lua for the new 1.1.3 please?

----------


## chk

> Would you update the lua for the new 1.1.3 please?


Spam Detection For Paste ID: HPLTMTDD

----------


## Zemsta

Thank you much, however, 1.1.4 just came out today.

----------


## chk

> Thank you much, however, 1.1.4 just came out today.


I'll update it when I get off the bus and can use my laptop at college

----------


## iispyderii

Here's 1.1.4
Hope everyone is enjoying this way better!
oqueue.lua

----------


## AuntJemima

thanksssssssssss

----------


## akustic

i downloaded the latest version and changed the lua-file, what now? cant find the piece of code to change my mmr?

----------


## iispyderii

No more of that, change it actually in game. Read a few posts up.

----------


## Zemsta

Thanks a lot, iispyderii !

----------


## iispyderii

Will have the new version up shortly. Like 15 to 20 min.

----------


## iispyderii

oQueue 1.1.5
oqueue.lua
Just replace lua file in addon folder. Stat editing is done in-game.

----------


## Acidburn0

> oQueue 1.1.5
> oqueue.lua
> Just replace lua file in addon folder. Stat editing is done in-game.


Update 1.5 also added a global ban list.

Anyone who is found to exploit will be banned from ALL premades and not just the ones that banned you.

----------


## iispyderii

I crawled through the code and compared the changes trying to look for it. Didn't find anything, point me to the line if you have found it.

Edit: Found it, it's just OQ.gbl
I'm sure it'll receive this list from somewhere. Still not sure how they are gonna detect it though.

----------


## Rak777

it doesnt work for me
resil_pwnt = 9000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1700; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 13000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 475; -- set your ilvl
and my enemy are always lower than me

----------


## matezzsta

Not so gamebreaking, but with priest you can use shield on someone/yourself (pvp set bonus, diamond soul), gain 3974 resil and queue for group in oqueue within 4 seconds.

----------


## iispyderii

Haha, nice. +rep for that

----------


## Rak777

resil_pwnt = 9000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1700; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 13000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 475; -- set your ilvl

i dont get 1700 enemy i get only same raiting enemy that i have in arena. whats wrong ?

----------


## Wopak

For the banned thing here's a fix, including iisspyderii's changes ofcourse.

oqueue.lua

----------


## jackbri

why are there no players to play on eu??

----------


## ImayoboeiI

> oQueue 1.1.5
> oqueue.lua
> Just replace lua file in addon folder. Stat editing is done in-game.


What do you mean stat editing is done in-game? we can't edit it with notepad anymore?


EDIT: Nvm, looked a few posts back and got it.

----------


## Acidburn0

> For the banned thing here's a fix, including iisspyderii's changes ofcourse.
> 
> oqueue.lua


I doubt you can do any real "client side" fix for that.

Other people probably communicate with the ban list keeper before accepting to communicate with you.

----------


## iispyderii

> I doubt you can do any real "client side" fix for that.
> 
> Other people probably communicate with the ban list keeper before accepting to communicate with you.


Looking through it initially, you won't be able to do anything client side to allow others to see you. 
A client receives a list, you're client says "Hey, I gotta premade, broadcast it!" The other clients are like, "Nope, says here on my list you are banned so I will just ignore you"

----------


## BakService

so this still working??

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua

1.1.6

----------


## steven996

This is great! I was trying to do this myself, but with minimal coding knowledge, I couldn't :P I'm stuck in a situation where my main account got banned, and I'm starting fresh, and even though I have 2500+ Exp, all I have to show is my current 1700CR XD

----------


## Zstriker

any update?

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue 1.2.2

----------


## Zemsta

new mandatory version is out. 1.2.4

----------


## empty_skillz

> Hi Fragbot, you need to get the most recent version of oqueue and install it then drop my oqueue.lua in the addon folder. Current version is 1.0.8 of oqueue. 
> 
> There are youtube videos on how to get a good mesh so you can join games. It works and I have tested this addon. The addon allowed me to join a 5000 resil, 1200mmr group when my mmr was really zero and my resil was under 3k. (contender gear).
> 
> I can on my main join 2100 groups and farm arena points with a current mmr of 1600.


the mmr can never be 0, it starts out at 1500 even if your 0 cr.

----------


## iispyderii

This one should work:
oqueue.lua

Be careful, i need to update so you can submit more values. 
It's pulling crit, spell power, mmr, hks, resil, mmr, and pvp power.

edit: Corrected some positioning stuff
Additional edit: Nevermind on the crit, mastery and non-pvp stats. Those are only used for pre-mades that are dungeons or raids.

Edit 2013-04-21: Updated for 1.2.5

----------


## FireandPain

> This one should work:
> oqueue.lua
> 
> Be careful, i need to update so you can submit more values. 
> It's pulling crit, spell power, mmr, hks, resil, mmr, and pvp power.
> 
> edit: Corrected some positioning stuff
> Additional edit: Nevermind on the crit, mastery and non-pvp stats. Those are only used for pre-mades that are dungeons or raids.
> 
> Edit 2013-04-21: Updated for 1.2.5



The old one and this new one doesn't seem to work anymore. When I use the old one nothing happens and when I downloaded the 1.25 and put this one in there 
no games show up.

----------


## Nitron4ik

1.2.6 has come out

----------


## Zemsta

thanks it works for me, as always did. However, I use 1440x900 resolution and the first extra field is halfly hidden by the last tab of the addon. I can enter the number I want without seeing it anyway.

----------


## sovoki

Tested & Worked

----------


## Tomelyr

oqueue 1.2.6
Download | VirusTotal ( 0 / 46 )

----------


## MyNewName

Any update? I have 1.2.7 tried it and oqueue is like completely blank now. with a waitlist of 999

----------


## Tomelyr

There isn't a 1.2.7 Version. 17 hours ago rmcinnis uploaded 1.2.6

nevermind... the project page didnt update corectly. there is a 1.2.7 version and here is your exploited version:

oqueue 1.2.7
Download | VirusTotal ( 0 / 45 )

----------


## MyNewName

Solidice.com 1.2.7 is current version. I would check again if i were you.

Hell for that matter the curse.com one is 1.2.7

World of Warcraft89,915 Monthly DownloadsSupports: 5.2.0206,042 Total DownloadsUpdated 117 minutes agoCreated 7 December 2012108 FavoritesProject SiteCommentsRelease Type: ReleaseLicense: All Rights Reserved Newest File: oqueue_1.2.7

----------


## Tomelyr

i checked curse.com, but fogott to refresh the page. posted an edit with 1.2.7

----------


## MyNewName

Lol I should have refreshed this page. I just used a doc comparer.. and updated myself.. Thank you tho

----------


## iispyderii

It's pretty easy to update by yourself, I just made the function to submit the values
Anyway: 1.2.7
oqueue.lua

I also added a box called Power. That is for PvP Power if you want to modify it and make your gear look more realistic.
And I moved the boxes to the right so the last tab won't cover it up.

----------


## FireandPain

I downloaded the latest Oqueue 1.2.7 I then take the Oqueue.lua file that you posted and replaced it with the previous one. When this happens I open Oqueue up in WoW and just says 1.27 is the required update you need and it says I have 1.0.8 when I open Oque? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here?

----------


## Zemsta

1.2.8 out! It seems they releasing a new minor version in every single day now. 
It may be better to share the code to replace with and to where, spyder.

----------


## gunite69

Is there a way to replace this yourself?

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua
1.2.8

Yes there is if you know what you are doing. Use a Document compare software (WinMerge is an easy one to use)
Download the new oqueue. Open that one in winmerge on the right. Open the old one on the left.
My revisions are around lines 1500 and 7800.

I try to keep it updated as often as I can.

----------


## gunite69

open up the new one on the right is the default oqueue (the original / not modified one?)

then the old one is your modified one?

----------


## tekeetakshak

Not sure that the posted 1.2.8 lua is working. I set the numbers so that I was overqualified for a 1550 premade and I got rejected for not meeting the requirements. Tried it for a few other ones and got the same problem

----------


## iispyderii

> open up the new one on the right is the default oqueue (the original / not modified one?)
> 
> then the old one is your modified one?


Correct. oqueue.lua that is in your wow/interface/addons/oqueue goes on the left and the new version goes on the right.
After saving the right, you can place it into your addon folder and overwrite the old.




> Not sure that the posted 1.2.8 lua is working. I set the numbers so that I was overqualified for a 1550 premade and I got rejected for not meeting the requirements. Tried it for a few other ones and got the same problem


I think others would have been posting if it hasn't been working. It's working for me.

----------


## Nitron4ik

working for me too

----------


## iispyderii

1.2.9
oqueue.lua

----------


## cracie

hey guys. this has been working for me up until today when i updated to 1.2.9. im getting this error message now everytime i log in and there are no premades available in the addon. any fixes or did they perma fix the addon?

Edit: sorry i made a big mistake when i updated the files lol. i added the new lua to my ptr interface. womp.

----------


## iispyderii

They made a few changes to all the oqueue files with 1.2.9. I always recommend downloading a new oqueue and just replacing the main oqueue.lua when an update occurs.

----------


## varaghar

1.3.0 came out today.

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua

----------


## DrunkenCow

> oqueue.lua


Can't seem to find the lines to increase my mmr on your posted lua. I searched the terms you said to change and they were unable to be found.

----------


## dubbiez

> Can't seem to find the lines to increase my mmr on your posted lua. I searched the terms you said to change and they were unable to be found.


Note from that .lua:



```
  -- initialize person bg ratings
  -- this will, hopefully, force the bg-rating info to come from the server (must be a better way)
```

----------


## iispyderii

> Can't seem to find the lines to increase my mmr on your posted lua. I searched the terms you said to change and they were unable to be found.


I'm not the OP, you do it in game now. Just replace the oqueue.lua and open the addon in-game. You can't miss it.

----------


## Wopak

oQueue 1.3.1

----------


## Wopak

oQueue 1.3.1 (FIXED)

----------


## funerailles

> oQueue 1.3.1 (FIXED)


Keep having the same message "YOU ARE NOT QUALIFIED" even for RBGs that I have the requirements.... :s

----------


## iispyderii

1.3.1 wasn't a big update so I didn't do it.
1.3.3 added this karma thing
oQueue 1.3.3

----------


## Zemsta

1.3.6 please

----------


## iispyderii

1.3.6
oqueue.lua

----------


## Vildapilen

Anyone know how to exploit win/loss ratio on creating a premade?

----------


## iispyderii

1.3.8
oqueue.lua




> Anyone know how to exploit win/loss ratio on creating a premade?


I'll look into it.

Edit: Check the funtion oq.gather_my_stats() at line 11887 in my version in the main oqueue.lua. 
Then change these two lines:
me.wins = s.nWins or 0 ;
me.losses = s.nLosses or 0 ;

----------


## wheaters

so how do i change my mmr now then since i dont do it in the actual .lua file?

----------


## iispyderii

> so how do i change my mmr now then since i dont do it in the actual .lua file?


Read previous posts.

----------


## funerailles

Weird, oqueue doesn't launch if i change the oqueue.lua  :Frown:

----------


## Vildapilen

> 1.3.8
> oqueue.lua
> 
> 
> I'll look into it.
> 
> Edit: Check the funtion oq.gather_my_stats() at line 11887 in my version in the main oqueue.lua. 
> Then change these two lines:
> me.wins = s.nWins or 0 ;
> me.losses = s.nLosses or 0 ;


Sorry for sounding stupid, didnt work for me. Mustve done something wrong, could you give me an example of you changing it ex 250 - 5

----------


## delegate

Not sure why but oqueue keeps sending friend requests on realid(not sure to whom but it keeps saying "friend request sent") and did a broadcast update saying (OQ)..?

----------


## iispyderii

Updated for 1.4.0
oqueue.lua

----------


## Bokutox

When hovering over the Groups for the 1.4.0 fix by Lispyderii... it doesnt show the people in the group, like a little box pops up when you hover over the gruops in older versions, but this fix doesnt have this.. makes it VERY frustrating, can you fix it at all>

----------


## sigthenoob

Might be because 1.4.2. is out.

----------


## Swoots

Any updates for 1.4.2?

----------


## Doppelganger

Here's a quick, unofficial update that I personally have been using for 1.4.2. Its been working for me today. I used winmerge.
oqueue.lua

----------


## iispyderii

> Here's a quick, unofficial update that I personally have been using for 1.4.2. Its been working for me today. I used winmerge.
> oqueue.lua


That's all I use as well since I changed the original. I also have all my raid experience spoofed for my alts even though my main is 10/13H

----------


## sinikal

Worked beautifully! joined an 1800+ RBG at 1582 and boosted up to 1700 on first win!  :Smile:

----------


## adam101

Can someone update this? I tried to use the one previously posted but I can't find where to edit my values.

----------


## iispyderii

You download the latest oqueue. Download the modded oqueue.lua and replace it in the addon folder.
You edit the values in game. Impossible to miss.

----------


## adam101

> You download the latest oqueue. Download the modded oqueue.lua and replace it in the addon folder.
> You edit the values in game. Impossible to miss.


Where do I edit the values in game? The oqueue interface? If so what tab? I'm not seeing anything.

----------


## Rayz

Went from low 1600s to mid 1800s in three games with this. +5 Rep Cookies

----------


## Faave

resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl

where is this Box?  :Frown:  I downloaded your new file und replaced it with the old one in the folder. No problem. But i cant find this values.. Where are they? :x. There is a wall of text, but cant find these Keywords :x

Edit:Found  :Smile:

----------


## cool4200

> resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
> mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
> pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
> ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl
> 
> where is this Box?  I downloaded your new file und replaced it with the old one in the folder. No problem. But i cant find this values.. Where are they? :x. There is a wall of text, but cant find these Keywords :x
> 
> Edit:Found


i cant find it=S can you upload your LUA for me or tel me where is?

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.lua

Just put that in the addon folder. Go in game.

----------


## Faave

> i cant find it=S can you upload your LUA for me or tel me where is?


I will explain it in a few steps :

1. Put the new file (oqueue.lua) in the addon folder and change it with the old original one.
2. Close the folder
3. Loggin
4. write /oq in chat.
5. Go to "Premade finden" ( find premade )
6. Now - in the right corner - you can add these values.

----------


## cool4200

> I will explain it in a few steps :
> 
> 1. Put the new file (oqueue.lua) in the addon folder and change it with the old original one.
> 2. Close the folder
> 3. Loggin
> 4. write /oq in chat.
> 5. Go to "Premade finden" ( find premade )
> 6. Now - in the right corner - you can add these values.


yes i see it appear there but values doesnt change ... i have 1300 rating and on addon it appear i have 0

IDIT* WORKEDAFTER A FEW TRYS

----------


## peafish

1.4.4 is out

----------


## Rayz

Is there an updated LUA for version 1.4.4?

----------


## iispyderii

Yep, updated.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/o4...cx0/oqueue.lua
I'll look into the new features, see if there is anything worth changing. I know there is this new dkp system for leading pve content or something.

----------


## amateurx

Its updated but how can i change now the mmr?

----------


## Rayz

I know I literally just asked but the addon was updated again. Is there an updated LUA for version 1.4.5?

----------


## Parog

The developers are people I know. All I can say is good luck keeping up.  :Smile:

----------


## Rayz

Tell them to just let it happen and stop updating just because it's cracked. :P

----------


## iispyderii

> The developers are people I know. All I can say is good luck keeping up.


Well you happen to be on a site for exploits. Don't be mad. This is just a simple lua rewrite, not very hard.

1.4.6

----------


## Zspy1985

> Well you happen to be on a site for exploits. Don't be mad. This is just a simple lua rewrite, not very hard.
> 
> 1.4.6


How would I modify this file to change my regular BG stats? Win/Loss?

----------


## anrew

Yo mate.

Do you know what could be really awesome?

You should make a modification to edit your character level, Because I would want to be doing Sha, Galeon, Nalak and Oondasta, and it says "Not qualified" and i think it's because of my level. I already edited my iLvl and power but it still fails.

----------


## anrew

I tried it myself... There are too many variables... too many files to check/edit... I give up T_T

I want the addon think that I'm lv 90 with all of my toons.

----------


## iispyderii

> I tried it myself... There are too many variables... too many files to check/edit... I give up T_T
> 
> I want the addon think that I'm lv 90 with all of my toons.


In my oqueue.lua file, it's line 15360.



```
  s = s .."".. oq.encode_mime64_2digit( UnitLevel("player") ) ; -- 1..90, requires 2 digits
```

Change: UnitLevel("player") 
to: 90

That should work.

----------


## Zspy1985

> In my oqueue.lua file, it's line 15360.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>   s = s .."".. oq.encode_mime64_2digit( UnitLevel("player") ) ; -- 1..90, requires 2 digits
> ```
> 
> Change: UnitLevel("player") 
> ...


Any idea on how to change your win and loss ratio for battlegrounds? If you know rated as well that would be amazing!

----------


## iispyderii

> Any idea on how to change your win and loss ratio for battlegrounds? If you know rated as well that would be amazing!


It's in your saved variables folder under WTF/Acct/########/realm/toonname/oqueue.lua

----------


## Parog

> Well you happen to be on a site for exploits. Don't be mad. This is just a simple lua rewrite, not very hard.
> 
> 1.4.6


I also contributed to this site more than you have access to seeing. That doesn't change the fact that I know those people and I know they will go above and beyond to make it harder every time they can. I'm not sure where you picked up that I was mad. You took my comment the wrong way bro.

----------


## Rayz

Updated to 1.4.7

----------


## iispyderii

Updated:
oqueue.lua

----------


## Rayz

Do you make the same edits every time you update to the new version? I'm looking at the most recent one now with WinMerge. I wish I could give you rep every time you update bro. Thanks for the constant on time updates

----------


## MrClue

I dont understand this... :P Can you please make a video of it, or try to explain it better :?

----------


## Heftydogg

> Updated:
> oqueue.lua


Thanks a lot!

----------


## iispyderii

> I dont understand this... :P Can you please make a video of it, or try to explain it better :?


Go to find premade tab. Put in the value for your gear at the bottom right to bypass restrictions.

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

I just wanna say that it's so cool to see people updating this code with oqueue. I'm not on live servers anymore so this is pretty nice to see people in the ownedcore community just stepping up and fixing the code for each update. That's the heart of open source right there.  :Smile:

----------


## Verum

please can you update it

----------


## iispyderii

> I just wanna say that it's so cool to see people updating this code with oqueue. I'm not on live servers anymore so this is pretty nice to see people in the ownedcore community just stepping up and fixing the code for each update. That's the heart of open source right there.


I've always had my personal oqueue file that I modified. It was just after you put this thread up that I made the ability to edit values in game.




> please can you update it


It's already up to date with 1.4.7

----------


## Zemsta

Any update for 1.5.1 that just came out?

----------


## Cooldude

Does this work with arena's?

----------


## Heftydogg

+ rep for 1.51 update =)

----------


## cracie

++rep for 1.5.1 update please

----------


## esp3rae

*One guy use this exploit to come on our RBG's with his low mmr but our lead saw that then kick him 

Very nice exploit.*

----------


## Zemsta

yea, you need some brain to use it properly, but you're right, this is a very nice exploit indeed. I earned much from this already.

----------


## gunite69

I have downloaded winmerge but once i open both files up and running I dont know whats the next step from here. Is it possible to get a guide on how to update it?

----------


## iispyderii

I'm updating it tomorrow. On vacation without a computer, plus I need to look at this protocol change that was posted in the change log. A simple winmerge might not work this time.

----------


## finish

> I'm updating it tomorrow. On vacation without a computer, plus I need to look at this protocol change that was posted in the change log. A simple winmerge might not work this time.


u are my hero  :Big Grin: 
the newest update was required, couldnt see all oqueue grps so i had to update it
really hope u get the exploit "updated" ;-)
thanks in advance :>

----------


## iispyderii

Updated to 1.5.1!
oqueue.lua

----------


## apepi

> Updated to 1.5.1!
> oqueue.lua


Repped, thanks you:}.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Updated to 1.5.1!
> oqueue.lua


Thank you a lot!

----------


## Mizuro

Where can i now set my ilvl,mmr,pvp power etc?

----------


## iispyderii

> Where can i now set my ilvl,mmr,pvp power etc?


In game, when you click the find premade tab.

----------


## Jibbs280

Works great thanks

----------


## Zemsta

Any chance for 1.5.3 update?

----------


## inad316

wow thank you for this.

----------


## Zemsta

1.5.4 even

----------


## iispyderii

Updated for 1.5.4
oqueue.lua

Also I'm adding a new file, this is just for PvE purposes. It shows your heroic experience even when on alts of the same b.net account. oQueue ignores the bnet heroic achieves and just looks for kill statistics on the toon you are currently on. So if you have a heroic kill on your main, it now shows that xp on your alts.
oqueue_premade_info.lua

----------


## Rayz

How do we change each of our character's karma through the LUA file? I can't find the code.

----------


## ownedcorechump

explain this for dummies please. just dont get it. from what to download what to change. a video would be great if possible.

----------


## iispyderii

Your oqueue account variables will be saved to a file in your WoW folder at: 
WTF\Account\{your account name}\SavedVariables\oqueue.lua

Your oqueue character variables (win/loss ratio) will be saved to a file in your WoW folder at: 
WTF\Account\{your account name}\{your realm}\{your character}\SavedVariables\oqueue.lua

----------


## iispyderii

I'm going to make the addon easier to change all these things in a little bit. Working on some code so you have an entire editing box window where you can change lots of things.

Edit: okay taking suggestions on what you want to edit.

----------


## ownedcorechump

im totally bamboozled. i have no clue what to do to. i just want to edit my mmr. i thank you for trying to explain again but still just dont get it. from fresh - download and install addon as normal(latest version) i copy your 1.5.4 lua i just dont know where i need to put it .. does it go into the interface / addons/ oqueue folder ? or does it go into the saved variable folders in the WTF/account/ect/ect... ? ive tried ju8st about everything and most times oqueue fails to load. if you dont mind explaining it 1 more time as though i am a spastic. id really appreciate it. thx

----------


## iispyderii

Sorry, my reply was for Rayz.

The oqueue.lua that I provide goes in your addon folder. Doesn't get much easier.

----------


## Rayz

> Sorry, my reply was for Rayz.
> 
> The oqueue.lua that I provide goes in your addon folder. Doesn't get much easier.


I was looking under the character variables. Karma is under account. Thank you for the help.

----------


## Doja

> Sorry, my reply was for Rayz.
> 
> The oqueue.lua that I provide goes in your addon folder. Doesn't get much easier.


i put in the .lua you posted, and i still cant join stuff im not qualified for.

EDIT: NEVERMIND i found it :P

It shows up under your oqueue, and lets your put in what your ilvl, etc is.

----------


## Zspy1985

> Edit: okay taking suggestions on what you want to edit.


Win/lose for Battlegrounds
Win/lose for RBG
Win/lose for both as leader
Tears
Item Level/ilvl
RBG rating
Karma? maybe

This is mostly coming from a PvPer. I could care less about for PvE stats.

----------


## iispyderii

See my new thread here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2821831 (oQueue Exploit)

Edit: Seems like a mod deleted my thread

Click the icon in the bottom right of the oQueue window to open the editing window.
You can now edit
ResilRBG mmriLevelPvPowerTearsMany W/L ratios

For the W/L ratios, you NEED to close and reopen the editing window for the stats to change. This is not needed for the personal player stats, just move the blinking cursor out of the box.

https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg
oqueue.zip

----------


## Partykilla

> See my new thread here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2821831 (oQueue Exploit)
> 
> Edit: Seems like a mod deleted my thread
> 
> Click the icon in the bottom right of the oQueue window to open the editing window.
> You can now edit
> ResilRBG mmriLevelPvPowerTearsMany W/L ratios
> 
> For the W/L ratios, you NEED to close and reopen the editing window for the stats to change. This is not needed for the personal player stats, just move the blinking cursor out of the box.
> ...


Just epic man! +Rep <3

----------


## HavinFun

How do i use this, i downloaded the original then replaced it with the link you provided in your last post. But the screen is just blank when i open it ingame.

----------


## iispyderii

> How do i use this, i downloaded the original then replaced it with the link you provided in your last post. But the screen is just blank when i open it ingame.


I would delete your oQueue in your Addons folder, then just download my .zip file and put that into you addons folder.
Tell me if you have problems after that.

----------


## JAYSC81

iispyderii, you deserve ****ing medal for this. thanks bro work perfect

----------


## anrew

> See my new thread here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2821831 (oQueue Exploit)
> 
> Edit: Seems like a mod deleted my thread
> 
> Click the icon in the bottom right of the oQueue window to open the editing window.
> You can now edit
> ResilRBG mmriLevelPvPowerTearsMany W/L ratios
> 
> For the W/L ratios, you NEED to close and reopen the editing window for the stats to change. This is not needed for the personal player stats, just move the blinking cursor out of the box.
> ...


I repped u +5  :Smile: , u rock

----------


## rsanviral

blank interface for me as well with both your .zip file and simply replacing the LUA file.


***EDIT***

Fixed. You have to enter into the game with the unedited Oqueue first, then make the changes. Else you get the blank screen. Sigh.

----------


## iispyderii

Small update.
Now you add DKP instead of replacing it. This keeps your original dkp intact.
Also, this version allows you to make an oqueue group if you aren't the leader (but you need assist). I mainly did this so you can grab members from oqueue when you are looking for 40 man groups on your own server (aka world bosses).

Edit: forgot link
oqueue.zip

----------


## b0nze

Doesn't work for me, just blank interface. Tryed starting with original oQ first, still no effect.

----------


## rockyfortesque

update for 5.4. please  :Smile:

----------


## iispyderii

oqueue.zip
I think this should do it, just a quick update. I need to add arena mmr.

----------


## rockyfortesque

thanks - "_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iispyderii again_" but i will remember you for later  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ehnoah

Hi!

Downloaded newest Version:

Installed
Logged In
/oq -> all Blank (right say 0, 0)
Find PRemade / Create Premade all empty.

PS: Can this be used to Change Ilvl for Raid Finder or is there a Internal check?

----------


## finish

> Hi!
> 
> Downloaded newest Version:
> 
> Installed
> Logged In
> /oq -> all Blank (right say 0, 0)
> Find PRemade / Create Premade all empty.
> 
> PS: Can this be used to Change Ilvl for Raid Finder or is there a Internal check?


for me the tabs stay blank too, anyone has a solution ?
did a fresh installation and first logged in, sure

----------


## finish

> for me the tabs stay blank too, anyone has a solution ?
> did a fresh installation and first logged in, sure


anyone got a solution ?

----------


## finish

or is it working for everybody and i have to look at my end?  :Big Grin:

----------


## michel000

An update would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## elderapo

@michel000



> oqueue.zip
> I think this should do it, just a quick update. I need to add arena mmr.

----------


## christ44

with this addon i can do much more dmg?

----------


## finish

whatever i do i get blank tabs, and it seems like only me got this problem ;-(
really dont know what else i can do
fresh install - login first - apply "patch"
just put the patched folder in addons folder
etc.
nothing works, cant believe no one else got problems 

anyone has in idea?

----------


## christ44

Can i do more dmg with this addon?

----------


## maxor25

this is not working for me, get loads of LUA errors Message: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:14552: attempt to index field 'tab2_list' (a nil value)

Count: 35
Stack: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:14552: in function `process_premade_info'

----------


## maxor25

please bro! fix! i'll donate!

----------


## elderapo

> Can i do more dmg with this addon?


?????





> this is not working for me, get loads of LUA errors Message: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:14552: attempt to index field 'tab2_list' (a nil value)
> 
> Count: 35
> Stack: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:14552: in function `process_premade_info'


It's working fine for me.  :Smile:

----------


## OgTrippleOg

not working for me ..

----------


## iispyderii

I'll try a fresh install without any saved files and see if I get this error.

----------


## Zemsta

iispyderii, I can't get this, do we still need updates of your luas for every new version that comes out or the version you uploaded just magically updates its own version to the latest one (1.5.8a atm) somehow?

----------


## iispyderii

I've been at 1.5.8 for a while now. oQueue hasn't prompted me for an update. I'll put out 1.5.8a.

----------


## andorai

i cant find the "mmr_pwnt" (without quotes) in the oqueue.lua 
Can someone help me out here  :Big Grin: ?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Jeppe11887

It working for me. Just get a black screen

----------


## Zstriker

1,5,9 is out

----------


## iispyderii

1.5.9
oqueue

This SHOULD fix the problems people have been having with it not showing up. 
If you haven't used oQueue before my mod, you must install a fresh oqueue, login, /reload. Then you can install mine.

----------


## finish

> 1.5.9
> oqueue
> 
> This SHOULD fix the problems people have been having with it not showing up. 
> If you haven't used oQueue before my mod, you must install a fresh oqueue, login, /reload. Then you can install mine.


AWESOME! 
finally i can use it again, too ! the last versions i only had blank pages..i love u  :Big Grin: 
+rep !

----------


## maxor25

thanks!! +rep

----------


## iispyderii

> thanks!! +rep


Saying +rep does not actually give rep.

----------


## xcureanddisease

> Saying +rep does not actually give rep.


Well you have a firm grasp on the obvious.. Im pretty sure he knows that. I say +Rep to people when I want the user to know that, im rep-ing them for the helpful info -_-

----------


## maxor25

> Saying +rep does not actually give rep.


Yeah just got so happy, wrote that and wanted to rep, but it looks like i cant give rep, sorry  :Frown:  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kw3r

Hmm does not work. I get the invite, i accept but i'm still not in the group.

--
nevermind. works now.

----------


## ringostar

I cant get this to work for some reason. I did a fresh install of Oque than dropped the lua into the addon folder to replace the old one. I still get an old version of Oque that loads and I cant see any groups. Any ideas?

----------


## Innit

Working fine thanks! +5! Welcome to contrib if the rep boundaries are the same!

----------


## Trendyo

Version 1.6.0 is out

----------


## ringostar

Do I download the latest version of Oque than drop the custom lua file in?

----------


## Zstriker

> Do I download the latest version of Oque than drop the custom lua file in?


ye recomend to installed clean first for each update, then copy files with overwrites posted here

----------


## iispyderii

Updated: oqueue
Once you do that very first install fresh. You can just replace all the files when you upgrade.

----------


## fddbzz

> Updated: oqueue
> Once you do that very first install fresh. You can just replace all the files when you upgrade.


thanks for your awesomeness

----------


## vitalic

Haven't used this in a while, love the new panel. Have some rep!

----------


## eillah

Mind posting quick details how to do this with current version?I cant seem to make it work.

----------


## breadn56

> Mind posting quick details how to do this with current version?I cant seem to make it work.



Same, had all the prior versions working but it gives me LUA errors once I log into a character.

----------


## iispyderii

Step 1: Install oqueue
Step 2: Log into character
Step 3: Replace oqueue with my folder
Step 4: Quit/Restart WoW

I'm not sure if you have to log in with every toon. But you shouldn't have to.

If you are getting lua error it would be wise to post them, yes?

----------


## icotulookin

> Saying +rep does not actually give rep.


'

Thank you for this.. It's amazing +5 reped you!

----------


## xDoooM

Ya its not working for me...
Here is what I did.

Downloaded new OQue
Login to WoW
Went on my Toon
Once login dropped the lua into the folder
/reloaded also tryed complete restart
Chat gets spammed and there is no groups and it says I have a old version 
HELP!

----------


## xDoooM

> Step 1: Install oqueue
> Step 2: Log into character
> Step 3: Replace oqueue with my folder
> Step 4: Quit/Restart WoW
> 
> I'm not sure if you have to log in with every toon. But you shouldn't have to.
> 
> If you are getting lua error it would be wise to post them, yes?


This didn't work for me

----------


## xDoooM

ill rep whoever helps

----------


## iispyderii

> ill rep whoever helps


Make sure the unmodded oqueue is working fine. After that. Replace the folder in your Addons folder. No one else is having problems so you are doing something wrong.

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

> Step 1: Install oqueue
> Step 2: Log into character
> Step 3: Replace oqueue with my folder
> Step 4: Quit/Restart WoW
> 
> I'm not sure if you have to log in with every toon. But you shouldn't have to.
> 
> If you are getting lua error it would be wise to post them, yes?


Here is the I get when trying to log in:
"..\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue_class_portraits.lua line 13:
attempt to call method 'mod' (a nil value)"
The normal Oque worked fine, but when I downloaded this it stopped working and when I open it it tells me to update to the newest version :S

----------


## iispyderii

> Here is the I get when trying to log in:
> "..\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue_class_portraits.lua line 13:
> attempt to call method 'mod' (a nil value)"
> The normal Oque worked fine, but when I downloaded this it stopped working and when I open it it tells me to update to the newest version :S


Instead of the whole folder, just try replacing oqueue.lua

----------


## xDoooM

> Instead of the whole folder, just try replacing oqueue.lua


I have the modded folder you uploaded working but when I go to edit my rating in the .lua its not there like in the first post there its all layed out and I can't seem to find it in any other file.

----------


## xDoooM

(Short) I looked in the .lua file and could not find where to change my rating ect

THIS WAS NOT THERE

resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl

----------


## H4x0rAbdullah

I cracked the new version myself and it worked fine. 

Here is the link to it Updated OQueue "crack" v1.6 Hope you enjoy it and post if it doesn't work for you  :Smile:

----------


## iispyderii

> (Short) I looked in the .lua file and could not find where to change my rating ect
> 
> THIS WAS NOT THERE
> 
> resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
> mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
> pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
> ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl


You don't do that anymore. Use this file: oqueue

----------


## Deminish

> You don't do that anymore. Use this file: oqueue


What do i do after downloading your oqueque and placing it in my interface file? what do i change?

----------


## rockyfortesque

could be possible do add function to fake number of players when creating raid?

----------


## iispyderii

> could be possible do add function to fake number of players when creating raid?


You could, I think. Why would you want to though? People join see there isn't but one in the raid... leave.

----------


## rockyfortesque

nobody wants to join empty raid.... 
if you want to create for example flex group and you are alone so:
1. you fake number of players in raid to 8
2. you wait about 2 minutes and you will have full wait list (I allways have alot of ppl in wait list while raid is nearly full)
3. invite alot of ppl at same time
 :Smile:

----------


## iispyderii

I'll look into it.

Edit: Try it out now.
oqueue 1.6.0

----------


## rockyfortesque

> I'll look into it.
> Edit: Try it out now.
> oqueue 1.6.0


amazing! thanks

edit: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iispyderii again"  :Frown:

----------


## waisosrs

Tried this, Rep for you thanks works great once I found the actual icon on addon  :Wink:

----------


## doguking

Hi, I've downloaded the 1.6 version, did everything you said, but I don't understand how it's possible to change my MMR as you mentioned that you don't edit the lua file any more. Would really appreciate an answer, super excited to try this. Thanks a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## iispyderii

> Hi, I've downloaded the 1.6 version, did everything you said, but I don't understand how it's possible to change my MMR as you mentioned that you don't edit the lua file any more. Would really appreciate an answer, super excited to try this. Thanks a lot.


Go in game, you'll see the icon on the lower right of the oqueue frame if you did it correctly.

----------


## iispyderii

Updated:
oqueue 1.6.1

----------


## aerounleashed

dont update to 1.6.1 as this version is completly bugged and you will not see any premades

----------


## Soiuve

Hellow, can you put 1.6.0 here, not 1.6.1. Couze from here.
Last edited by iispyderii; 1 Week Ago at 02:48 PM. Reason: added new file
Not no 1.6.0 and 1.6.1 is realy bugged.

----------


## Yianis

This is not working more, when u replace the lua file oQueue bugged

----------


## MrClue

Can you pls make a new download link for the 1.6.0 cuss, when you go to the link it will download the new 6.1.1 version, AND ITS BUGGED!

----------


## spydasoquick

wish a mod moved this post to the guide section and sticky it or something, an exploit for a user addon just doesn't feel like it belongs here...

----------


## Zazs

The more people download the latest version, the faster will you see groups again.

----------


## iispyderii

> The more people download the latest version, the faster will you see groups again.


Yep. 1.6.1 is pretty much a mandatory update.

Edit: working on 1.6.1o

----------


## Simber

Yep, this doesn't work anymore. I just get the error message:

Add0ns/oqueue/oqueue.lua line 18824: Function at line 15031 has more than 60 upvalues.

----------


## iispyderii

Should be working now. Redownload it.
1.6.1o

----------


## soes

> Never heard about this addon before, gonna take a look at it, looks nice! gonna rep you up if works.


Oque is the best add on.
It literally saved blizz from losing subs.

----------


## Zemsta

any update for 1.6.2 yet?

----------


## iispyderii

Yep.
oqueue 1.6.2

----------


## Qruz

> Yep.
> oqueue 1.6.2


While I do appreciate the quick response, I can't get it to work. I haven't gotten it to work prior to this one, either. I removed the files in both my addon folder and in my WTF folder, and reinstalled the addon. I logged in, and logged out. Then removed my oqueue addon from my addon directory and installed the 1.6.2 oqueue update you posted. - And now it says that I'm not eligible, because my itemlevel is too low.

Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## iispyderii

> While I do appreciate the quick response, I can't get it to work. I haven't gotten it to work prior to this one, either. I removed the files in both my addon folder and in my WTF folder, and reinstalled the addon. I logged in, and logged out. Then removed my oqueue addon from my addon directory and installed the 1.6.2 oqueue update you posted. - And now it says that I'm not eligible, because my itemlevel is too low.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


Not sure. I just tested mine on a low ilvl toon. I tried q'ing... too low... i faked my ilvl... it worked. So it must be just you.

----------


## Qruz

> Not sure. I just tested mine on a low ilvl toon. I tried q'ing... too low... i faked my ilvl... it worked. So it must be just you.


EDIT: Please disregard, I'm retarded

+2

----------


## Zemsta

Thank you sir!

----------


## cyberfrog77

> Not sure. I just tested mine on a low ilvl toon. I tried q'ing... too low... i faked my ilvl... it worked. So it must be just you.


where to fake my ilvl??

----------


## iispyderii

> where to fake my ilvl??


In game. Click the icon the the lower right of the oqueue dashboard

----------


## cyberfrog77

> In game. Click the icon the the lower right of the oqueue dashboard



Thank you!

----------


## DewTech

be aware that they're hardcoding a banlist. the banlist is in "oqueue.defines.lua."

banlist as of 1.6.2:



```
OQ.gbl = { ["tts#1959"         ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
           ["humiliation#1231" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- nazi symbol in OQ names
           ["peaceandlove#1473"] = "behavior"  ,  -- bandit
           ["mokkthemadd#1462" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- flamed out, hard
           ["fr0st#1118"       ] = "behavior"  ,  -- n-word to scorekeeper
           ["drunkhobo15#1211" ] = "exploiting",  -- exploit/hack
           ["bradley#1957"     ] = "behavior"  ,  -- spamming the scorekeeper, douchery
           ["thetcer#1446"     ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
           ["pawnstar#1571"    ] = "exploiting",  -- exploit helm; 'f-you f*ggot' - chumlee
           ["cory#1801"        ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; gold dragon
           ["adolph#1897"      ] = "behavior"  ,  -- douchery; toolbag; RL name + c-word to insult player
           ["flucz#1635"       ] = "behavior"  ,  -- douchery; "who the f* are you; n***a off my friends list;b*tch;dont pop enough molly for me;*****;now;im gonna go f* yur betch;an pop molly" ... that's swell.  have a nice day
           ["cscird#1889"      ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; gold dragon
           ["goddess#2851"     ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; silver dragon (rbg)
         } ;
```

probably a good idea to change your win/loss or anything else you changed back to their default values when you're not using it for anything. or make them more realistic values, as they really have no detection system in place. it's just the author manually adding this shit.

do what you want, it's an exploit. just figured you should be aware of this development so you can make more informed decisions as to just how you're exploiting it so you don't get hardcoded into a permaban.

any leaders running the current version of oqueue will have your battletag autobanned (you won't be able to join their groups). your oqueue will be disabled on your end. if you're already part of the lucky oqueue ban club, you can go into "oqueue.defines.lua" in "<WoW folder>/interface/addons/oqueue" and remove the line with your battletag to re-enable your ability to join groups whose leaders aren't already running the newest version.

(ex: tts#1959 would delete: ["tts#1959" ] = "exploiting", -- OQ exploiter)

----------


## rockyfortesque

how they are updating this banlist? if i ban somebody on my oque for no reason (or make up some) then they get banned on others oques??

----------


## DewTech

no, it has nothing to do with your personal banlist. this is hardcoded into the addon.

----------


## Unfolded909

Nice exploit

Would you mind adding it to World of Warcraft

----------


## iispyderii

> be aware that they're hardcoding a banlist. the banlist is in "oqueue.defines.lua."
> 
> banlist as of 1.6.2:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> OQ.gbl = { ["tts#1959"         ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
>            ["humiliation#1231" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- nazi symbol in OQ names
> ...


Stop spreading misinformation. You will not be autobanned, you need to be an absolute retard to get banned when using my exploit. Just put in smart values.
Also, anyone using my version will be able to join anyone else using it. I have removed the banlist.

----------


## BigJesusMordino

Amazin exploit indeed mate.

----------


## DewTech

> Stop spreading misinformation. You will not be autobanned, you need to be an absolute retard to get banned when using my exploit. Just put in smart values.
> Also, anyone using my version will be able to join anyone else using it. I have removed the banlist.


there's not a single piece of misinformation in my post. yes, the leaders running 1.6.2+ will automatically have your battletag as "banned" on their side if you get banned in an update. your local OQ.gbl won't affect theirs (you'll still be banned from theirs), it'll simply disable your oqueue until your battletag is removed (which you just now said you already do on behalf of your users).

again,




> do what you want, it's an exploit. just figured you should be aware of this development so you can make more informed decisions as to just how you're exploiting it so you don't get hardcoded into a permaban.


you're welcome.

----------


## jsams22

any update on 1.6.3 ?

----------


## Zemsta

change.log for oQueue
v1.6.3 BUGFIX: p_faction moved into friend-check


less than a minor update. not even worth to download

----------


## iispyderii

I updated it. It's not a big deal to update though, just if you want the latest version.

----------


## Noiselol

I would like if we could fake arena rating also

----------


## Cyradis

And after 1 Game your Mate(s) see your real rating and will kick you.

Every good Leader checks his ppl by himself after invite. If you still manage to get in the Raid or RBG/Arena then they will see your DPS/Gameplay. Many ppl are faking 20+ ilvl. Don't wonder about a kick...

----------


## Zemsta

well, it's a fantastic hack but yes, you're right, Cyradis spyder should have post about how to use it properly to avoid getting caught -- *"Requirement : Brain"*.

----------


## iispyderii

> I would like if we could fake arena rating also


I've been meaning to add it since the two's change. Expect it in the next update or two. 



> well, it's a fantastic hack but yes, you're right, Cyradis spyder should have post about how to use it properly to avoid getting caught -- *"Requirement : Brain"*.


I have never been kicked on my alts as well. Just see the requirement of "brain".

----------


## Neyia

Hi,
Any update ?

----------


## adam101

Replaced the folder and i do /oq and the interface pops up but with no text and there is no button on mini map and I get chat spam from OQ users. Is there another folder or file I should be deleting, I just replaced my whole oqueue folder.

----------


## angrypickle

I spoke with Tiny (the oqueue dev) about the potential misuse of his addon (nonspecifically ofc) and he mentioned that he goes to some effort to track people who are using it in an unintended way. Whether this is true or not, I do not know as I don't read code. He also mentioned he currently has a list of 200+ suspicious users he has submitted to Bliz via ticket, and is awaiting a response. I don't think I have to mention how potentially dangerous this could be.

----------


## Zemsta

about what did he submitted on tickets matey? A misuse or hack of a 3rd party addon (which is already a hack for the game in a way or another). Nobody acted against the wow tos or eula by hacking an addon until it leaves any footprints on realm economy or gain any serious advantage over other players. Since you are NOT ABLE to use this hack to enter a 2200 rating match with your own 1500-ish rating or you are NOT ABLE to join "Garrosh flex 4, 550+ only" in a 496 gear because you'll be kicked on spot, this hack is just a little tweak or say correction to oQueue instead.

In the other hand, if you ask me, I'm pretty confident that Blizzard don't give a shit about 3rd party flame wars AT ALL...

----------


## iispyderii

> Replaced the folder and i do /oq and the interface pops up but with no text and there is no button on mini map and I get chat spam from OQ users. Is there another folder or file I should be deleting, I just replaced my whole oqueue folder.


Try starting over. Delete all oqueue folders. Reinstall fresh. Make sure it's working.
Then overwrite with mine.

----------


## NotoEffect

> Try starting over. Delete all oqueue folders. Reinstall fresh. Make sure it's working.
> Then overwrite with mine.


Same issue here, on the Oqueue screen it tells me 1.6.0 is available asking me to update, maybe this was covered and I skipped it

EDIT: New update is on Page 15, disregard me...

----------


## sovoki

Hi i did everything like u said , overwrite yours.. when i edit my ilvl? ... then we i am going ingame there is no button nothing?

----------


## sovoki

Doesnt work. i did this

1. fresh install
2. copy & past ur oque.lua into my folder i login my chat is getting spammed.
3. no buttons
4. no icon on the minimap? can u send me yours

----------


## azuro

I got banned from using oqueue it seems, cant get it working at all now

----------


## iispyderii

You aren't banned. There hasn't been an update since 1.6.3 unless you are one of these



```
OQ.gbl = { ["tts#1959"         ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
           ["humiliation#1231" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- nazi symbol in OQ names
           ["peaceandlove#1473"] = "behavior"  ,  -- bandit
           ["mokkthemadd#1462" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- flamed out, hard
           ["fr0st#1118"       ] = "behavior"  ,  -- n-word to scorekeeper
           ["drunkhobo15#1211" ] = "exploiting",  -- exploit/hack
           ["bradley#1957"     ] = "behavior"  ,  -- spamming the scorekeeper, douchery
           ["thetcer#1446"     ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
           ["pawnstar#1571"    ] = "exploiting",  -- exploit helm; 'f-you f*ggot' - chumlee
           ["cory#1801"        ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; gold dragon
           ["adolph#1897"      ] = "behavior"  ,  -- douchery; toolbag; RL name + c-word to insult player
           ["flucz#1635"       ] = "behavior"  ,  -- douchery; "who the f* are you; n***a off my friends list;b*tch;dont pop enough molly for me;*****;now;im gonna go f* yur betch;an pop molly" ... that's swell.  have a nice day
           ["cscird#1889"      ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; gold dragon
           ["goddess#2851"     ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter; silver dragon (rbg)
         } ;
```

Are yall getting any sort of errors after fresh installs? I just reinstalled mine from scratch and it still works.

Edit: here's the latest just in case
http://www.mediafire.com/?xxo71sykqhw7fwd

it's an entire folder, just not oqueue.lua

----------


## sovoki

> You aren't banned. There hasn't been an update since 1.6.3 unless you are one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> OQ.gbl = { ["tts#1959"         ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
>            ["humiliation#1231" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- nazi symbol in OQ names
>            ["peaceandlove#1473"] = "behavior"  ,  -- bandit
>            ["mokkthemadd#1462" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- flamed out, hard
> ...


gonna try to replace urs with mine. i'll let u know if its working

----------


## sovoki

> You aren't banned. There hasn't been an update since 1.6.3 unless you are one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> OQ.gbl = { ["tts#1959"         ] = "exploiting",  -- OQ exploiter
>            ["humiliation#1231" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- nazi symbol in OQ names
>            ["peaceandlove#1473"] = "behavior"  ,  -- bandit
>            ["mokkthemadd#1462" ] = "behavior"  ,  -- flamed out, hard
> ...




i just replace ur Oque Folder With mine. & then i uploaden . the Oque.lua .. and still keep spamming people in chat cant see premade groups. 
this is not working  :Smile:  -rep

----------


## azuro

Yeah, i cant get it working either, same problem as earlier, but atleast it eased my mind that i might not be banned afterall^^

----------


## iispyderii

> i just replace ur Oque Folder With mine. & then i uploaden . the Oque.lua .. and still keep spamming people in chat cant see premade groups. 
> this is not working  -rep


You don't replace oqueue.lua.
Download oqueue from solidice.com, put into addon folder, log into game, replace folder with mine. Reload. It should work.

If it doesn't POST LUA ERRORS like I said in my previous posts.

----------


## azuro

Cant get normal oqueue to work either man, like i download straight from them. i've used it for a long time but i had no problems intill i downloaded urs:/

It doesnt "connect" cant see how many friends i have, sometimes i can see events and stuff but i cant queue for it.

----------


## Machinelf

This will get you banned from OQ

----------


## Chizad

Fair warning : The OQueue admin knows about this modified version and have compiled a list of those who are using it. This is from the addon author on Facebook : Rob McInnis i have a list of about 200 btags that have used it. i'm deciding whether or not to put them on the global ban list.

i'd recommend not using it... as it would be near impossible to get off the GBL

Christine Santikulanont Altering the files or 'exploiting' can result in a permanent ban from oq use. The scorekeeper can see irregular stat changes and its very easy to spot when looking for it. Ty for pointing this out we've known about it for awhile now. It takes but a second to armory someone or inspect them to realize they are wasting your time. This community doesn't need people like this, some maybe disagree and thats fine. When you see someone clearly exploiting please take a screenshot of the altered info, b-tag, and character name- realm. =] best we can do to make this fun for the majority.

----------


## DewTech

> I got banned from using oqueue it seems, cant get it working at all now


you would know without a doubt if you were banned.

https://i.imgur.com/fZFz92x.png

----------


## iispyderii

1.6.5 oqueue

Edit: Gonna start including this picture again so people know what's up
https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## Ace94

I can't get this to work. I replace the lua from the first post and have the newest version, but when I log in it says I need to update to 1.6.5 even though I am on that version and it doesn't show me any pre-made groups or the interface to change my stats.

----------


## Neyia

> I can't get this to work. I replace the lua from the first post and have the newest version, but when I log in it says I need to update to 1.6.5 even though I am on that version and it doesn't show me any pre-made groups or the interface to change my stats.



You need to replace ALL FILES, not only the lua.

----------


## cyberfrog77

Ok here is what i did

-Deinstalled oqueue via Curse Client completely.
-Installed Queue via Curse client
-logged in
-normal oqueue worked
-logged out
-copied the modded oqueue into wow addon folder 
-and it works perfectly

Thx

----------


## dlbert2000

oqueue hasnt been on curse in weeks ^

----------


## cyberfrog77

> oqueue hasnt been on curse in weeks ^



But it is on Curse *CLIENT* !! Version 1.6.0

----------


## jsams22

I dont see OQueue on curse client.....

----------


## SteamRolled

I was banned from OQ for using this. All i did was change my battle-tag. *wallah* back in business.

----------


## iispyderii

> Ok here is what i did
> 
> -Deinstalled oqueue via Curse Client completely.
> -Installed Queue via Curse client
> -logged in
> -normal oqueue worked
> -logged out
> -copied the modded oqueue into wow addon folder 
> -and it works perfectly
> ...


You're one of those knowledgeable users who read posts! Get outta here!!!

----------


## Crysto

Any update for 1.6.7?

----------


## Neyia

oqueue.lua




> local OQ_MAJOR = 1 ;
> local OQ_MINOR = 6 ;
> local OQ_REVISION = 5 ;
> local OQ_BUILD = 165 ;


Change to




> local OQ_MAJOR = 1 ;
> local OQ_MINOR = 6 ;
> local OQ_REVISION = 7 ;
> local OQ_BUILD = 167 ;


This disable the update popup on oQueue and the macro casted when your oQueue version is not up to date.

----------


## rockyfortesque

> oqueue.lua............... Change to................


thanks this was really annoying +rep

----------


## iispyderii

1.6.7 oqueue

https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## Heftydogg

Link is down as of now iispyderii ...

Looking forward to it! =)

----------


## iispyderii

> Link is down as of now iispyderii ...
> 
> Looking forward to it! =)


Says it's up for me. Anyone else?

----------


## blackgoku

version 1.6.7 is outdated. Please make an update for version 1.6.8 thanks alot!.
And great job btw!

----------


## Zemsta

1.6.9 - marked as Mandatory Update
1.7.0. - "BUGFIX: was sending too many packets/sec; placed msgs on queue to throttle/restrict/drop"

----------


## cracie

possible to get an update on 1.7.0 anytime soon? please and thank u. + rep to whoever does it.

----------


## 4p0k

+ rep does it 1.7.0 pls!

----------


## emile29

wont really matter much as 5.2.4 hit yesterday and blizzard is already implementing their own version of oQ ( other raids ) can be found next to where ur raid lock outs are normally found. So even if u want to have a hay day with such a great addon. Blizzard is slowlying implementing this idea into their own creation in which case altering ur own data to get carried will be obsoleet when ppl just start using Other raid vs oQueue. I speak from expirence as i myself am 1 person working as oQueue support and im starting to use the implimented version vs the addon as this way you cant hack ur way into getting a carry. That said i also inspect everyone that joins my groups just incase.

----------


## fragnot

> wont really matter much as 5.2.4 hit yesterday and blizzard is already implementing their own version of oQ ( other raids ) can be found next to where ur raid lock outs are normally found. So even if u want to have a hay day with such a great addon. Blizzard is slowlying implementing this idea into their own creation in which case altering ur own data to get carried will be obsoleet when ppl just start using Other raid vs oQueue. I speak from expirence as i myself am 1 person working as oQueue support and im starting to use the implimented version vs the addon as this way you cant hack ur way into getting a carry. That said i also inspect everyone that joins my groups just incase.



Their version of oQueue have been in the game for years. Nobody uses it. 5.4.2 they only added SoO and Ordos - still nobody uses that shit

----------


## iispyderii

> 1.6.7 oqueue
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg


1.7.0 https://www.mediafire.com/?xxo71sykqhw7fwd
https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## iispyderii

> Their version of oQueue have been in the game for years. Nobody uses it. 5.4.2 they only added SoO and Ordos - still nobody uses that shit


I use it, pretty nifty actually.

----------


## Zemsta

> Their version of oQueue have been in the game for years. Nobody uses it. 5.4.2 they only added SoO and Ordos - still nobody uses that shit


This.

You can't compare the raid browser with oQueue. The browser is a very basic tool with strictly limited options to search / create / basic usage while oQueue grants you a really WIDE variety of options, you can 
see all the premades at once, you cansearch for key letters / words, you canset minimum ratings / resilience, etc, you canset your ilvl requirement, you can


*look for exactly what you want...* 

oQueue cannot be compared to that ingame shit even with its latest tiny additions.

----------


## cracie

thanks for update iispyderii wont let me give rep. i will in the future i guess. I TRIED!

----------


## davidvignone

Im new to oqueue, and the first problem I found was my ilevel(520) so I dont get invites cuz ppl ask 535 for the basics flex 1 & 2
So I just download and install the latest version and modify oqueue.lua
find this line:
*function oq.get_ilevel()*
and modify the function, from:
_function oq.get_ilevel()
return floor( select( 2, GetAverageItemLevel() )) ; 
end_
to:
*function oq.get_ilevel()
-- return floor( select( 2, GetAverageItemLevel() )) ;
return floor(535);
end*

now your ilevel in oqueue is 535, dont abuse!!, cuz you will get kicked if your hp is low for a 575 uber carry...

there are another functions to play with like get_hks() get_resil() etc

on doubt check lua reference for functions and stuff
Lua functions - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

PS: sry for my engrish

----------


## sugarbunny

how can i update the 1.7.0 version above to 1.7.2 ? im new to programming and using notepad ++

----------


## iispyderii

1.7.2 oqueue
https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## Zemsta

any chance for a 1.7.3 update? Seems they're fixed the lagging and bandwidth issues, also highlighting our already waitlisted group.

----------


## Goshinki

You plan on making SVN updates?

----------


## trackerz

I have updated the version 1.7.3 with iispyderii 's modifications enjoy > *oqueue 1.7.3*

----------


## iispyderii

The link is always the same. OC wouldn't let me post earlier today for some reason.
https://www.mediafire.com/?xxo71sykqhw7fwd
1.7.3 https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## horrorduck123

Giving everyone a heads up the oqueue exploit is now detectable and will GLOBAL ban you from using the addon it wont notify you if you get global banned or not it will just be greyed out with no premades being shown nor will it show people advertising their premades if you did get banned change your battletag in battle.net if you cant change your battletag well sorry for you cause you can only change it once.

----------


## ringostar

lulz its detectable if someone outrageously lies and gets caught but its not insta ban as soon as you start wow with it....

----------


## GIcez

I''m using it just fine atm so I don't think it's detectable, just don't use obviously fake numbers. I usually only give myself a max of 4-5 ilvls since most people use multiples of 5 for ilvl requirements

----------


## dlbert2000

> wont really matter much as 5.2.4 hit yesterday and blizzard is already implementing their own version of oQ ( other raids ) can be found next to where ur raid lock outs are normally found. So even if u want to have a hay day with such a great addon. Blizzard is slowlying implementing this idea into their own creation in which case altering ur own data to get carried will be obsoleet when ppl just start using Other raid vs oQueue. I speak from expirence as i myself am 1 person working as oQueue support and im starting to use the implimented version vs the addon as this way you cant hack ur way into getting a carry. That said i also inspect everyone that joins my groups just incase.


If you've tried it, you'd know its not even close to OQ. 
They're upgrading it further to do what oq does in WoD

----------


## iispyderii

> Giving everyone a heads up the oqueue exploit is now detectable and will GLOBAL ban you from using the addon it wont notify you if you get global banned or not it will just be greyed out with no premades being shown nor will it show people advertising their premades if you did get banned change your battletag in battle.net if you cant change your battletag well sorry for you cause you can only change it once.


It will notify you, that's what oq.banned_shade() function is for.
And it's not detectable only comparably visible if you inspect said player, and only unless you put in retarded values.

----------


## klaudoz

is this still working? i downloaded yesterday OQ, i dont know much about this addon and how to use/import the download that i can join 2,2k rating games. 
sry for my bad english but i dont speak english only once in a year  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ty for answers

----------


## iispyderii

1.7.4 oqueue
Sorry for the slow update. These small updates are annoying.

----------


## Zemsta

I'm pretty sure they wait for you with the newest minor updates so when you release a version, they i8mmediately release their newer ones.
Just like now, you gave us 1.7.4, they released 1.7.5 in a few hours. The same happened with all the updates since a month now or so.

A minority of oQ users who use only the very latest versions will surely be forced to use the original one by this method of "protection"  :Smile: 

Thank you for your work anyway, and have a Happy New Year!

----------


## Planetdune

Anyone got Oqueue 1.7.4 ? There site only has the latest 1.7.5....

----------


## apepi

> 1.7.4 oqueue
> Sorry for the slow update. These small updates are annoying.


Poor poor iispyderii, you work so hard man. Thanks for the update.

----------


## iispyderii

> Anyone got Oqueue 1.7.4 ? There site only has the latest 1.7.5....


You can still install 1.7.5 and then install mine over it if you have never had oqueue before. I include all files for oqueue even though only 3 or 4 are changed.
But if you had had oqueue before, then just go ahead and replace all files and just /reload in game.

----------


## absolutegaming

Here you can always get the updates:
Solid ICE - the Official home of oQueue

----------


## iispyderii

Updated to 1.7.5.
oqueue

----------


## hellobello25

> Updated to 1.7.5.
> oqueue


is this a mod version how can i set mmr.....?

edit 

i have it on the right side of oq  :Big Grin: 

thx

----------


## Sauske

Having a few issues getting this to work - I have downloaded the 1.7.5 from their site, then I moved in the .lua exploit to it. But when I login the addon doesn't work. I tried downloading iispyderii's 1.7.5 and do the same thing but to no avail. I presume I am doing something obviously wrong, anyone able to give me a heads up?

----------


## iispyderii

If you haven't used oqueue before, you gotta login with the legit version before you replace the legit with mine.

----------


## Sektor9

Been lurking ages, just wanted to say thanks for keeping this updated regularly

----------


## OnehitB

How do I use this? There is no such thing as "ilvl_pwnt" in this oqueue.lua file

----------


## KorbenDallasMultipass

THANK YOU FOR THIS MOD OMG I MIGHT FINALLY GET 1800 NOW AND TRANSMOGRIFY LVL 60 PVP GEAR!!!!!!

SO SICK OF OQUEUE IT'S ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO GET PAST 1500 WITH NORMAL GROUPS!!!!!!! 

LOSE 20 mmr WIN 7 ALWAYS!!!

THANKS AGAIN SO MUCH!!!!!

----------


## Joakim1331

Editing and replacing your .lua filed corrupted the addon for me.. It shows nothing at all and nothing happens when I switch tabs..

I edited to:
resil_pwnt = 2600; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1800; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 16000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 530; -- set your ilvl

----------


## zoxi80

It is possible exploit for invite a level 1 plz?

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## EsCanavi

For ppl still trying to edit file.... there's a magic button on bottom right side of the addon... but yet not shure if i should tell this since ppl that can't read post prolly don't know hwo to play their class and make up stupid ilv / mmr / resil rating they can't achieves.

----------


## abalonia

Works perfectly as of today. Thanks a lot for your work, keep it up.

----------


## Masarion

Mine doesnt show anything, tried to re download same aswell, could anyone help me fix this ? my skype is jamesboost!

----------


## The Insane

Is it possible to insert the custom lvl? I mean LEVEL, NOT ITEM LEVEL, so I can create groups for lvls 90 also with my twinks.

Thx

----------


## iispyderii

Is it possible, yes. Will I do it, no. 
Quick way to get banned from oQ

----------


## iispyderii

I will be updating this when 5.4.7 comes out tomorrow.
It might take a little bit b/c I expect lots of changes coming and I need to make sure it isn't be detected or anything.

----------


## EsCanavi

Aight, thanks alot for that already iispyderii  :Wink:

----------


## xNotta

Is there any way to modify the dkp gain per boss kill? or the dkp number in general?

----------


## iispyderii

Yes. It's already implemented to modify your dkp, but not your leader dkp.

In the box that says "Add DKP", put a positive number in there and toggle the frame (the button in the bottom right of oQ) to add DKP. Put a negative # in to subtract dkp.

I'll be uploading my version when oQueue resumes functionality on thursday. No need to post what I have now as it will need to be redone.

----------


## Zemsta

Since oQueue 1.7.6 still working and you can waitlist your toon and get invited eventually (just tested and killed world bosses with all my characters in oQ raids) is there a way to hide that system message spam that the addon casuses with the new patch?



```
The number of messages that can be sent is limited, please wait to send another message.
```

A script would be very useful to eliminate this string temporarily so we can continue using oQueue until the hotfix announced by Blizzard arrives.

Solution:
http://www.wowinterface.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=48957

----------


## Zemsta

oQueue 1.7.7. released 
Last update	19-Feb 09:38

----------


## iispyderii

> oQueue 1.7.7. released 
> Last update	19-Feb 09:38


Thank you. I'm still hesitant to release until the hot fix because I feel there we be another version.
Please continue using 1.7.5 until the hot fix is applied.

----------


## darkimp1

can you update it ?

----------


## iispyderii

> can you update it ?


ffs. read.
I'm not doing anything til he releases the version after the hotfix.

Edit: He just released 1.7.8. It'll be done shortly.

1.7.8
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xx...fwd/oqueue.zip

Good to go it seems. I was just the only one on my server to have 1.7.8 at the time.

----------


## ixvamp

> ffs. read.
> I'm not doing anything til he releases the version after the hotfix.
> 
> Edit: He just released 1.7.8. It'll be done shortly.
> 
> 1.7.8
> oqueue
> 
> Good to go it seems. I was just the only one on my server to have 1.7.8 at the time.


HEY YOU! Thank you spyder. This is really useful to get into those groups where you know you can tank but the ridiculous ilvl requirement :P. Or getting into a 25 man garrosh 555+ on a 540 hunter :P. I'm not a scumbag I swear. I came out on the top half of DPS :P

----------


## Ron219

is the oqueue.lua on first page updated? I tried replacing the original one with the oqueue.lua provided in the first page but it just disabled the addon when I logged in. I was trying to change the ilvl.

----------


## iispyderii

> HEY YOU! Thank you spyder. This is really useful to get into those groups where you know you can tank but the ridiculous ilvl requirement :P. Or getting into a 25 man garrosh 555+ on a 540 hunter :P. I'm not a scumbag I swear. I came out on the top half of DPS :P


Yeah, I get that feeling. My skillcap puts me a few ilvls of where my gear says I am so thats why I use it.
Glad you enjoy it.

----------


## The Insane

Thx again iidpyderii!

----------


## Zemsta

1.8.0 out, hope we'll get an update soon.  :Smile:  Thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## iispyderii

1.8.0
oqueue

I finally added 2's, 3's, and 5's arena stuff. Have fun and be smart.

----------


## The Insane

u're awesome dude!  :Wink:

----------


## kewkpad

Ty dude, i love u

----------


## bboystyle82

> 1.8.0
> oqueue
> 
> I finally added 2's, 3's, and 5's arena stuff. Have fun and be smart.



Strange,i havent used this for a while so unless the method has change,its not working for me. I installed the new 1.8.0 Oqueue, i replaced the original lua file with yours and i dont see any box on the bottom to change my MMR,Ilvl,ect

----------


## The Insane

1. Cancel your old oQueue folder
2. Copy the new one inside the addons folder
3. Done

It's perfectly working for me.

----------


## bboystyle82

> 1. Cancel your old oQueue folder
> 2. Copy the new one inside the addons folder
> 3. Done
> 
> It's perfectly working for me.


i did that. Replaced the old Oqueue folder with Spyder's and it wont even load Oqueue  :Frown: 


EDIT: nmv got it!

----------


## The Insane

Did u check if the addon is active into the addon panel?
Do u have any other addon that could interfere with it? Try disable others. Anyway I've got many addons installed and it still working

----------


## AdoptASloth

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iispyderii again."

I'll be back for you, Spyder. Love your work, man!

----------


## bboystyle82

> Did u check if the addon is active into the addon panel?
> Do u have any other addon that could interfere with it? Try disable others. Anyway I've got many addons installed and it still working


nah i just havent used it in a while and i was looking for a box on the bottom corner but it turns out its an AXE symbol...

----------


## The Insane

Lol. Fine  :Wink:

----------


## jppgibbs

Awesome work by the way.
But one suggestion from me would be to add modifiers to Challenge Mode medals if that's possible. With the increasing amount of people rushing to get it done before Warlords Pre-patch groups only want people with 9/9 exp. I know you can currently change the CM Win-Loss but the medals too would be great. 
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Mitch501

Thx !! Work perfect !!

----------


## Bokutox

Just to add on to it.... The way you SOLVE the problem guys is.... follow these SIMPLE steps.

1) Go into your WoW/ WTF / Account/ Saved Variables - Delete Oqueue.bak/Oquque.lua
2) Go into your WOW /WTF / Account / Server / Character - Delete Oqueue.BAK / Oquque. LUA

3) Go to WoW / Interface - Delete Oqueue Addon FOlder Completely.

4) Go to http://98.158.176.22/addons/wow/oQueue - Download OQUEUE ( un-hacked version) Fresh. and Place inside of WoW / Interface

5) Start up WOW. log in normally, and you should see the oqueue mesh ( groups forming etc.. ), now LOG OUT.

6) Go into WoW / Interface - Delete the oqueue folder you JUST downloaded from http://98.158.176.22/addons/wow/oQueue ----

***********8

7) Now, Download the OQUEUE here in this Thread ( 1.8.0 ) And place it inside of your WoW / Interface Folder.

 :Cool:  Log in normally - your good to go.


--------------------------

The problm exists in the oqueue.bak and oqueue.lua files i had you delete. For some reason, downloading this file from here on ownedcore and placing it inside of your interface folder WITHOUT having the prior .bak / .lua files in your savedvariables folder will cause you to see absolutely NO premades what so ever.

This should fix ANY errors you have.


I know i rocks, if this works dont hesitats to give a shout out!

----------


## iispyderii

> Just to add on to it.... The way you SOLVE the problem guys is.... follow these SIMPLE steps.
> 
> 1) Go into your WoW/ WTF / Account/ Saved Variables - Delete Oqueue.bak/Oquque.lua
> 2) Go into your WOW /WTF / Account / Server / Character - Delete Oqueue.BAK / Oquque. LUA
> 
> 3) Go to WoW / Interface - Delete Oqueue Addon FOlder Completely.
> 
> 4) Go to http://98.158.176.22/addons/wow/oQueue - Download OQUEUE ( un-hacked version) Fresh. and Place inside of WoW / Interface
> 
> ...


I would recommend not deleting your oqueue files under your wtf. You'll lose all of your stats if you don't write them down (so you can add them back with my custom version).
Just install a fresh oqueue. Log in to your toon. Replace addon with mine. /reload

Edit: Also updated to 1.8.1
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xx...fwd/oqueue.zip

----------


## Lexi777

Version 1.8.2 now out =) 

When they released a new version almost daily... I can see how this could have gotten annoying to update hehe

----------


## iispyderii

Same download link as always. Updated to 1.8.2

----------


## bran001

Hey, does this still work in the latest update? Can't find the code in the new .lua: 

Code:
resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl

----------


## ixvamp

> Hey, does this still work in the latest update? Can't find the code in the new .lua: 
> 
> Code:
> resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
> mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
> pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
> ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl


Everything is in game now in the bottom right of your oqueue window there'll be a disenchanting looking icon click on it and a submenu pops up.

----------


## bkn0x

I dont see that Icon? Can I still exploit OQ?

----------


## makakaus

> Same download link as always. Updated to 1.8.2


Uploaded: 2014-*03-06*

----------


## The Insane

I've got this error when starting wow with the latest version.
I deleted the old folder and replaced with the new one donwloaded.



> Date: 2014-03-12 08:13:58
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: ..\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua line 12004:
> attempt to index field 'pve.5man' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> oqueue\oqueue.lua:12004: create_iispy_button()
> ...


Any way I can solve this?

----------


## towmemater

Not working anymore for me

----------


## ixvamp

Old version works fine just it keeps that annoying new version thing.

----------


## iispyderii

> Not working anymore for me


Really helpful when you don't include anything.



Rikibez, have you sorted it out? That would be a problem with oqueue and not my modifications.

The link has been updated to 1.8.3 as well.

----------


## The Insane

Iispyderii yes. I checked it with another computer and no errors at all. Maybe there are some incompatibilities with another addon. I'll check when I'll be back home.

----------


## Goshinki

Any plans to ever make this a SVN updater instead of Mediafire? I would love you :P


Then I can add it to my HB script updater and never have to worry XD

----------


## Zemsta

> Really helpful when you don't include anything.


I think he's about the shitty bug in oQueue 1.8.3 when random amount of premades vanish from the list because of the addon's new auto-disable (or auto-resize) feature. They fixed it in 1.8.3c probably. 

The disenchant icon is not in the corner anymore.

----------


## ixvamp

Disenchant icon is still there for me it's just a bit higher up now.

----------


## iispyderii

> Any plans to ever make this a SVN updater instead of Mediafire? I would love you :P
> 
> 
> Then I can add it to my HB script updater and never have to worry XD


Good idea. I'll do that.

----------


## the_papy

> Old version works fine just it keeps that annoying new version thing.


The link has been updated to 1.8.3 as well. Were is the link plz  :Wink:  its the same on first page?

----------


## ixvamp

> The link has been updated to 1.8.3 as well. Were is the link plz  its the same on first page?


oqueue

----------


## Zemsta

an 1.8.3c would be nice due to the very annoying vanishing of premade lines.

----------


## iispyderii

It won't be updated til Thursday, traveling til then.

----------


## BuloZB

still works?

----------


## iispyderii

Here's 1.8.4f

Few small changes:
The cheat button should follow resizing now.
Added SoO Heroic XP to account. I might add a way to fake xp if it's requests.

I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
Mediafire link: oqueue
SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk

Make sure you do the SVN checkout on the oQueue folder inside /Interface/Addons. 
If anyone wants instructions on how to setup the SVN, install tortoisesvn and do some googlin.

----------


## xmadvx

Nice work, thank you very much. iispyderii works fine

----------


## Kirsebaer

It doesn't seem to work for me. Can I get a clear step-by-step guide on how to actually do this?
I know how the normal oQueue works.

----------


## XeroNite

Yea pretty sure this dosnt work, also tried no luck on my part

----------


## Akness

Awesome work by the way.
But one suggestion from me would be to add modifiers to Challenge Mode medals if that's possible. With the increasing amount of people rushing to get it done before Warlords Pre-patch groups only want people with 9/9 exp. I know you can currently change the CM Win-Loss but the medals too would be great. 
Thanks

----------


## iispyderii

> It doesn't seem to work for me. Can I get a clear step-by-step guide on how to actually do this?
> I know how the normal oQueue works.


1. Install oqueue from solidice.com
2. Log into any toon on your account
3. Download my oqueue via the mediafire link or svn checkout
4. Replace then entire oqueue folder with the one you downloaded
5. /reload
6. https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## AdoptASloth

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iispyderii again." This crap again, damnit. Repping when possible, lol. Thanks, man!

----------


## Mitch501

Hi iispyderii  :Big Grin: 
v1.8.5 is out, you will post a new oQ ?
Thx for ur work  :Cool:

----------


## iispyderii

Already updated.

----------


## atacado11

"Download my oqueue via the mediafire link or svn checkout"

Can you link your SVN please?

----------


## iispyderii

> "Download my oqueue via the mediafire link or svn checkout"
> 
> Can you link your SVN please?


Do a little searching. Not everything is handed out on this site. It's on the previous page.

----------


## Innit

> Already updated.


working thx!

edit- have to spread after repping u for the last version!

----------


## marscgm

I'm curious, where's the file that contains the win/loss stats? I'm looking for it in the spot it last was, but it seems to have moved...

----------


## azuro

Just a fair warning, this happened to me, the Oqueue mods may ban you for doing this, spent an hour talking with the creator tiny to get it unbanned, it bans all ur chars, and i couldnt find a way to avoid the ban.

----------


## iispyderii

> I'm curious, where's the file that contains the win/loss stats? I'm looking for it in the spot it last was, but it seems to have moved...


C:/Program Files (x86)/WoW/WTF/Account/######/SavedVariables/oQueue.lua
C:/Program Files (x86)/WoW/WTF/Account/######/(yourserver)/(toonname)/SavedVariables/oQueue.lua




> Just a fair warning, this happened to me, the Oqueue mods may ban you for doing this, spent an hour talking with the creator tiny to get it unbanned, it bans all ur chars, and i couldnt find a way to avoid the ban.


Everyone knows this. I've stated multiple times that you need to be smart about it.

----------


## iispyderii

> Here's 1.8.4f
> 
> Few small changes:
> The cheat button should follow resizing now.
> Added SoO Heroic XP to account. I might add a way to fake xp if it's requests.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


Updated to 1.8.6.
--You don't have to close and reopen the stat window anymore. It'll redraws it automatically now every 1 sec.

Also NOTE, quite a few were added to the gbl ban list (like eight). Just a reminder to be smart.
I recommend getting into the group you want, then restore your original stats.

----------


## EsCanavi

Didn't get no ban as of yet, also not pumping in my item level too high. Other then spyder recommandation i'd add to that just get in raids you know you can pull the right numbers for...

----------


## mondsafari

thx for ur great work !!

----------


## dfranco22

OP.

I love you.

----------


## de4thwish

thank u sir.

----------


## hulkhogan99

Thanks for sharing !!

----------


## Nicotroll

Thank you very much iispyderii !
Are you planing to update your addon to the new version 1.8.7b by any chance ?

Thank you !

----------


## iispyderii

The svn is usually up to date. I just haven't updated mediafire.

----------


## bran001

> The svn is usually up to date. I just haven't updated mediafire.


Hey, first of all thanks for this! 
Could you kindly explain how to use / download from the SVN link ? 

Thanks again!

----------


## iispyderii

> Here's 1.8.4f
> 
> Few small changes:
> The cheat button should follow resizing now.
> Added SoO Heroic XP to account. I might add a way to fake xp if it's requests.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


Updated to 1.8.7b

For the svn, install tortoisesvn. You might need to reboot.
Right click oQueue in your addons folder. Select the command TortoiseSVN -> Checkout
Paste in the URL of the repository (tip: if you already have it in your clipboard, it should put in in there automagically).
Make sure teh checkout directory is pointed to your oQueue folder inside of you /Interface/Addons folder.
Now anytime you want to see if there is an update, there will be a red 'x' on the folder icon of oQueue. If it's up-to-date, there will be a green checkmark.
To update. Right click on the folder -> TortoiseSVN -> Update

If it's not very clear, just google "how to TortoiseSVN" and start reading. It wouldn't take more than 2 or 3 min to learn how.

----------


## sneakkz

Just letting you know that some files does not update with the SVN, oqueue.lua is one of them, so it doesnt work with the SVN file, atleast it didnt for me  :Smile: 
i only get a red "!" mark on some files. mediafire link worked good tho. Thanks!

Also how do i substract DKP? whats a negative number? i tried -400? or how do i do it?  :Smile:  i played around and ended up with 1007dkp >.>

----------


## iispyderii

> Just letting you know that some files does not update with the SVN, oqueue.lua is one of them, so it doesnt work with the SVN file, atleast it didnt for me 
> i only get a red "!" mark on some files. mediafire link worked good tho. Thanks!
> 
> Also how do i substract DKP? whats a negative number? i tried -400? or how do i do it?  i played around and ended up with 1007dkp >.>


I rechecked out under a new folder. Everything is working fine.

Yeah, just put in a negative number and it will start subtracting. Or it should. Be careful b/c it does it every second or so.

----------


## sneakkz

> I rechecked out under a new folder. Everything is working fine.
> 
> Yeah, just put in a negative number and it will start subtracting. Or it should. Be careful b/c it does it every second or so.



Trying to substract with " -500 " does not work.

----------


## iispyderii

> Trying to substract with " -500 " does not work.


I just tried a negative number it's working fine. You have to punch in the number relatively fast b/c it updates every second and resets it to 0. I'll make it a 3 or 5 sec window in the next update.

----------


## sneakkz

> I just tried a negative number it's working fine. You have to punch in the number relatively fast b/c it updates every second and resets it to 0. I'll make it a 3 or 5 sec window in the next update.


Wierd bro! i tried atleast a hundred times, -100 ,-5, -1 . Nothing works for me. :s
Ahwell maybe it fixes automatically in the new update for me  :Smile: 

Got into a flex on my 500ilvl mage and got 2 gear pieces, repped you  :Smile:

----------


## Verum

Hi im new to all this but when i pasted all the stuff in to the oqueue file and /reload in wow i just get a black screen please help

----------


## ixvamp

> Hi im new to all this but when i pasted all the stuff in to the oqueue file and /reload in wow i just get a black screen please help


Make sure you're not using the stuff in the first post. Look for iispyderii's posts he's the one uploading the updated ones.

----------


## Verum

> Make sure you're not using the stuff in the first post. Look for iispyderii's posts he's the one uploading the updated ones.


Thank you....

----------


## Verum

that didn't work i noticed this in my chat.

----------


## ixvamp

> that didn't work i noticed this in my chat.


uhm upload that somewhere else like imgur or something.

----------


## bboystyle82

any update for 1.8.8?

----------


## RakshaKnuts

cool, thanks for the info from the past

----------


## ixvamp

Yeah without the 1.8.8 inviting people won't work  :Frown:

----------


## towmemater

No longer working  :Frown: 
Oh and the OQ website just got hacked so no downloading the regular version either lol

----------


## iispyderii

I keep the SVN up to date fairly regularly, I recommend that.
Mediafire link is updated now.

----------


## Goshinki

> I keep the SVN up to date fairly regularly, I recommend that.
> Mediafire link is updated now.




How do you know if your banned? Able to unban yourself? Change Karma etc?

----------


## towmemater

Working!!!

----------


## ixvamp

> I keep the SVN up to date fairly regularly, I recommend that.
> Mediafire link is updated now.


Thank you. I'm using the SVN and don't want to spam update since I edit the oqueue.lua to get rid of the stupid messages it does.

----------


## Drewtg7

--post deleted as got it working---

----------


## Mazauski

Cant update the SVN. The mark is still red after the update is complete

----------


## art666

Thanks a lot for this,

Does anyone if is possible to change Karma, i have check in the box exploit but i think i can´t also in oqueue.lua (saved variables/account) but i´m not able to do it, thanks

----------


## iispyderii

You can't change karma while the game is running last time I checked. You have to change it while wow is closed then you can changed the savedvariables file.

----------


## joeyvanhan

So this is not working anymore?

----------


## T10H

I think the new version isnt working atm.

----------


## iispyderii

> Here's 1.8.4f
> 
> Few small changes:
> The cheat button should follow resizing now.
> Added SoO Heroic XP to account. I might add a way to fake xp if it's requests.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


It's been up to 1.8.8c for a while.
I'm not sure if the pve lockout bugs are completely resolved though.

----------


## xmodxdrx

Does this still work with RBGs and increasing your CR to higher than it actualy is?

----------


## iispyderii

> Does this still work with RBGs and increasing your CR to higher than it actualy is?


Yes. But you have to use my files. Not the original thread author's.

----------


## highboi

> Does this still work with RBGs and increasing your CR to higher than it actualy is?


it still works. my method doesnt rely on modified codes, using the OFFICIAL oqueue addon, open up oqueue.lua


```
TO CHANGE YOUR CURRENT RATING,  SEARCH FOR

	Code:
	function oq.get_mmr()
  return select( 1, GetPersonalRatedInfo(4) ) or 0 ;
end
REPLACE WITH 


	Code:
	function oq.get_mmr()
  return XXXX; --YOUR RBG CR
end

```



```
TO CHANGE YOUR ILVL,  SEARCH FOR

	Code:
	function oq.get_ilevel()
  return floor( select( 2, GetAverageItemLevel() )) ;
end
REPLACE WITH 


	Code:
	function oq.get_ilevel()
  return XXX ; --YOUR ILVL
end

```


GL and happy spoofing

----------


## shenton99

Any update on this?

----------


## eyewarrior

> it still works. my method doesnt rely on modified codes, using the OFFICIAL oqueue addon, open up oqueue.lua
> 
> 
> ```
> TO CHANGE YOUR CURRENT RATING,  SEARCH FOR
> 
> 	Code:
> 	function oq.get_mmr()
>   return select( 1, GetPersonalRatedInfo(4) ) or 0 ;
> ...



This worked If unsure of editing your LUA file just drag it into a note pad and CTRL+F the text above

----------


## iispyderii

> it still works. my method doesnt rely on modified codes, using the OFFICIAL oqueue addon, open up oqueue.lua
> 
> 
> ```
> TO CHANGE YOUR CURRENT RATING,  SEARCH FOR
> 
> 	Code:
> 	function oq.get_mmr()
>   return select( 1, GetPersonalRatedInfo(4) ) or 0 ;
> ...


Except, you know, this is modified codes.
This is the complete retard way to do it. 

Just download my files and replace them. Everything is done in game.

mediafire: oqueue
svn: oqueue - Revision 13: /trunk

some slightly older images:
https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## highboi

> Except, you know, this is modified codes.
> This is the complete retard way to do it. 
> 
> Just download my files and replace them. Everything is done in game.
> 
> mediafire: oqueue
> svn: oqueue - Revision 13: /trunk
> 
> some slightly older images:
> https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg


retard or not, your code is modified script, my version uses the original coding. and to change the settings all u need is a /reloadUI
if you have your own way thats fine but this way works no matter how many times tiny updates his addon

----------


## iispyderii

> retard or not, your code is modified script, my version uses the original coding. and to change the settings all u need is a /reloadUI
> if you have your own way thats fine but this way works no matter how many times tiny updates his addon


Your code is modified script.
My version uses the original coding.

Oh look at that. It seems we're in the same boat other than the fact that my version, you never have to /reload

----------


## highboi

> Your code is modified script.
> My version uses the original coding.
> 
> Oh look at that. It seems we're in the same boat other than the fact that my version, you never have to /reload


and when theres an update you can either wait for your update or follow my DIY
its 2 paths for the same destination. trying to say yours is better just makes you look like a douche.

----------


## midnightowl

i dont get it i see no option in game to change my ilvl or anything with your download


> Except, you know, this is modified codes.
> This is the complete retard way to do it. 
> 
> Just download my files and replace them. Everything is done in game.
> 
> mediafire: oqueue
> svn: oqueue - Revision 13: /trunk
> 
> some slightly older images:
> https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## qracz

> i dont get it i see no option in game to change my ilvl or anything with your download


You need to click on this icon

https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

----------


## thehiddenshop

> Except, you know, this is modified codes.
> This is the complete retard way to do it. 
> 
> Just download my files and replace them. Everything is done in game.
> 
> mediafire: oqueue
> svn: oqueue - Revision 13: /trunk
> 
> some slightly older images:
> https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg



Thanks! I downloaded your version. Works fantastic!

----------


## iispyderii

Updated SVN and mediafire to 1.8.8d

----------


## xmodxdrx

Works perfectly except I cannot change my RBG Rating to say 1950 I'm 1880 legit but when i put in ANY value above mine it enters 2994.

----------


## iispyderii

> Works perfectly except I cannot change my RBG Rating to say 1950 I'm 1880 legit but when i put in ANY value above mine it enters 2994.


Thanks for that catch. I made a small change a week ago but I haven't PvP at all lately so it slipped by.
I reuploaded, but all that has changed is oqueue.lua

----------


## xmodxdrx

I tried using the SVN update and Mediafire

I also used notpad ++ to Edit it to 

function oq.get_mmr()
return XXXX; --YOUR RBG CR
end

Changed it to what i wanted didn't work  :Frown: 
What link should I download?

----------


## iispyderii

Both links are on previous page.
All that is essential is oqueue.lua, but some of the other files have modification for pve purposes.

----------


## rdruid69

Any way to fic the RBG MMR thing? I got the same problem, any numbre i put I get like 1000+ rating :S

----------


## iispyderii

Make sure you have the latest, i updated it may 25th.

----------


## rdruid69

I download it yesterday from mediafire 1.8.8d right?

Edit: Add pictures.

http://puu.sh/95N83/39e43deb7f.png

http://puu.sh/95N6W/07d49f344c.png

----------


## fragnot

Does this still work, with cheating in the ilvl stat for PvE grps ?

----------


## iispyderii

> I download it yesterday from mediafire 1.8.8d right?
> 
> Edit: Add pictures.
> 
> http://puu.sh/95N83/39e43deb7f.png
> 
> http://puu.sh/95N6W/07d49f344c.png


Trying to figure out what's wrong. B/c i can't replicate it. Is 2620 your CR, season best, or conq cap for the week?

----------


## iispyderii

> Does this still work, with cheating in the ilvl stat for PvE grps ?


Yes
\10chars

----------


## rdruid69

> Trying to figure out what's wrong. B/c i can't replicate it. Is 2620 your CR, season best, or conq cap for the week?


Proyected conquest cap for next week. Just come back to play last week and did the catch up of 12000 points just fyi. This week just cap 2200, no arenas just RBGs

Edit: Add SS to see you what happend ^^ As you can see, my Proyected conquest cap is the same as my "fake" MMR http://puu.sh/9a5jc/d3a6f9f51b.png

----------


## balkai

Works, but people do get pissed when you get busted

----------


## iispyderii

> Proyected conquest cap for next week. Just come back to play last week and did the catch up of 12000 points just fyi. This week just cap 2200, no arenas just RBGs
> 
> Edit: Add SS to see you what happend ^^ As you can see, my Proyected conquest cap is the same as my "fake" MMR http://puu.sh/9a5jc/d3a6f9f51b.png


This is certainly what should happen before I updated it a week ago. 
Upload your oqueue.lua to pastebin or another filesharing site so I can see the code.




> Works, but people do get pissed when you get busted


No one has ever noticed me when I bump my ilvls up to get into PvE stuff. Though I'm a pretty top notch player.

----------


## rdruid69

Pasterbin tell me "You have exceeded the maximum file size of 500 kilobytes per paste. PRO users don't have this limit!"

Idk any other site to share files, I'm a total Flintstone ^^

I have 2 Oqueue.lua files. One with LUA extension and another with BAK extension. Is this good or bad?

----------


## Kalle200000

For the update today 1.8.9,
https://code.google.com/p/oqueue/source/detail?r=16
https://mega.co.nz/#!oMl0SSDC!XNmvuv...98QBF3_atFStds

----------


## Jeppe11887

Thanks +rep

----------


## iispyderii

> For the update today 1.8.9,
> https://code.google.com/p/oqueue/source/detail?r=16
> https://mega.co.nz/#!oMl0SSDC!XNmvuv...98QBF3_atFStds


Thanks for zipping it. I'm lazy after I commit it to googlecode.
I still recommend everyone to use that.

Here's the mediafire from me if you need: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xx...fwd/oqueue.zip

----------


## Mitch501

Thx all, works perfect  :Cool: 
GG

----------


## iispyderii

Updated to 1.9.0
Links are in my previous post above.

----------


## Wopak

Every time i open the frame to enter the fake stats, i get this error.

4x oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12650: bad argument #1 to "max" (number expected, got nil)
<in C code>
oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12650: in function "update_fake_stats"
oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12454: in function <oqueue\oqueue.lua:12453>

This does NOT happen if i don't appply your 'hack'

----------


## iispyderii

> Every time i open the frame to enter the fake stats, i get this error.
> 
> 4x oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12650: bad argument #1 to "max" (number expected, got nil)
> <in C code>
> oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12650: in function "update_fake_stats"
> oqueue\oqueue-1.9.0.lua:12454: in function <oqueue\oqueue.lua:12453>
> 
> This does NOT happen if i don't appply your 'hack'


Go to line 12650, try replacing that similar line with this:



```
		OQ_data.leader_dkp = max(OQ_data.leader_dkp or 0, (OQ_data.leader["pve.5man"].pts + OQ_data.leader["pve.raid"].pts + OQ_data.leader["pve.challenge"].pts +OQ_data.leader["pve.scenario"].pts) or 0)
```

----------


## Bokutox

+ Rep, i love this addon more then any other addon i own...


Absolutely amazing
+ rep for you

----------


## 2brflow

Is there an updated version?

----------


## 2brflow

> Is there an updated version?



Opps my mistake it is working

----------


## MrMoggy

is there a updated version for 1.9.2?

----------


## iispyderii

The SVN is already updated. I'll post a zip I suppose.

edit http://www.mediafire.com/download/xx...fwd/oqueue.zip

----------


## Bokutox

Send Note to Party Leader, Genius... this You or the maker of Oqueue? Love it

----------


## rmus5

Do i still have to put the old lua into the new oqueue you updated?

----------


## iispyderii

> Send Note to Party Leader, Genius... this You or the maker of Oqueue? Love it


That's tiny the addon author.




> Do i still have to put the old lua into the new oqueue you updated?


Not sure what you mean. All you have to do is update by SVN or just paste the download into your addons folder and overwrite everything.

----------


## marscgm

Keep getting errors such as:



> [20:02:36] OQ: error calling 'one_shot.126' error: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:20425: attempt to index field 'txt' (a nil value)
> [20:02:36] OQ: removing timer
> [20:02:45] OQ: error calling 'one_shot.125' error: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:20425: attempt to index field 'txt' (a nil value)
> [20:02:45] OQ: removing timer
> [20:02:56] OQ: error calling 'one_shot.127' error: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:20425: attempt to index field 'txt' (a nil value)
> [20:02:56] OQ: removing timer
> [20:03:05] OQ: error calling 'one_shot.128' error: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:20425: attempt to index field 'txt' (a nil value)
> [20:03:05] OQ: removing timer


I was not having this spam prior to overwriting the files with the ones uploaded here.

----------


## DjoDjo78

Thanks a lot, keep your amazing work !

----------


## Guvnor

Hi All 

I love the op's little tweak on this but for me i just can not get away with it as i try it for SoO and as soon as i get in some will go omg look at his gear how did you invite him!

So i will put my gear up to 550 ilevel when its like 530 and then i just get removed so am i missing something? How do you get around this?

Thanks 

Guv

----------


## iispyderii

> Keep getting errors such as:


This is not me. This is the authors prob, but the SVN has already been updated to fix it with 1.9.2c




> Hi All 
> 
> I love the op's little tweak on this but for me i just can not get away with it as i try it for SoO and as soon as i get in some will go omg look at his gear how did you invite him!
> 
> So i will put my gear up to 550 ilevel when its like 530 and then i just get removed so am i missing something? How do you get around this?
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> Guv


You just have to be smart and play your toon well. I certainly don't up my ilvl by 20 b/c you certainly can't carry your weight when you do that at such a low gear level.



Edit: Uploaded 1.9.3a

----------


## dubbles

is it the svn you posted 2 days ago? because im still getting the update to 1.9.3

----------


## marscgm

Still getting errors which remove the timer (Which seems to disallow queueing and creating events)




> [21:15:41] OQ: error calling 'check_stats' error: Interface\AddOns\oqueue\oqueue.lua:20425: attempt to index field 'txt' (a nil value)
> [21:15:41] OQ: removing timer

----------


## Phaceee

Nevermind, figured it out. 1.9.4 is out.

----------


## turlututu

can you add edit for 2v2 3v3 5v5 win/losses added in 1.9.4 ?

----------


## iispyderii

> can you add edit for 2v2 3v3 5v5 win/losses added in 1.9.4 ?


Sure. I'll add it. I'll post a link tomorrow.

----------


## turlututu

> Sure. I'll add it. I'll post a link tomorrow.


Thanks  :Cool:

----------


## Texasdude

Any update ?

----------


## midnightowl

need update for 1.9.5 it wont even let me waitlist now

----------


## Texasdude

> need update for 1.9.5 it wont even let me waitlist now


They updated it , AGAIN... So annoying

----------


## midnightowl

> They updated it , AGAIN... So annoying


yea lol....

----------


## Bokutox

Bullpoo.. what i say

Whats with all the stupid updates lol

----------


## Fluffyhusky

I wanted to use oqueue it wouldn't find any mesh so i updated it here you go, if u get problems just install legit one from solidice legit site, then when ingame go to addon folder and delete oqueue place this one in there, then ingame type /reload to reload your addons and u will see it work fine and have mesh players and the icon at side to set custom stats

uploaded to mega
https://mega.co.nz/#!0pZUjJTb!J6TwXZ...gr2BNkJcfD-kXA

----------


## iispyderii

Updated the SVN and mediafire link
oqueue

I added the arena stuff as well. You need to have a number in both boxes for it to work. I might fix it up later so you don't have to.

----------


## midnightowl

thank you! 


> Updated the SVN and mediafire link
> oqueue
> 
> I added the arena stuff as well. You need to have a number in both boxes for it to work. I might fix it up later so you don't have to.

----------


## OnehitB

Working fine ! Thanks

----------


## Taftvalue

> I wanted to use oqueue it wouldn't find any mesh so i updated it here you go, if u get problems just install legit one from solidice legit site, then when ingame go to addon folder and delete oqueue place this one in there, then ingame type /reload to reload your addons and u will see it work fine and have mesh players and the icon at side to set custom stats
> 
> uploaded to mega
> https://mega.co.nz/#!0pZUjJTb!J6TwXZ...gr2BNkJcfD-kXA


thank you so much for this, good sir

----------


## ixzodie

> I wanted to use oqueue it wouldn't find any mesh so i updated it here you go, if u get problems just install legit one from solidice legit site, then when ingame go to addon folder and delete oqueue place this one in there, then ingame type /reload to reload your addons and u will see it work fine and have mesh players and the icon at side to set custom stats
> 
> uploaded to mega
> https://mega.co.nz/#!0pZUjJTb!J6TwXZ...gr2BNkJcfD-kXA


Thank you sir.

----------


## xjazza6

Can't get it to work atm. After replacing the original addon file I can't find any premades in the oqueue interface in-game.

----------


## Mcpastry

Works fine, just got into a 565+ Garrosh group as 559 in order to get my first kill! And we one-shot him as well!

Thanks so much!

----------


## Bokutox

yea thanks for the updates guys

----------


## 2brflow

Hey is there anyone way you could remove "Raid Lockout" The amount of groups which are on garrosh NM I can't join because they have it set at 0/14.

----------


## jimmys96

> Hey is there anyone way you could remove "Raid Lockout" The amount of groups which are on garrosh NM I can't join because they have it set at 0/14.


I second this ^^^^

----------


## iispyderii

> Hey is there anyone way you could remove "Raid Lockout" The amount of groups which are on garrosh NM I can't join because they have it set at 0/14.


I'll likely update it in the new version but here's a quick fix.
Open oqueue_premade_info.lua
Line 707: return boss_bits ;
Change to: return 0 ;

Alternatively, open oqueue_premade_info.lua. Ctrl+F: return boss_bits
Replace boss_bits with 0

----------


## jimmys96

> I'll likely update it in the new version but here's a quick fix.
> Open oqueue_premade_info.lua
> Line 707: return boss_bits ;
> Change to: return 0 ;
> 
> Alternatively, open oqueue_premade_info.lua. Ctrl+F: return boss_bits
> Replace boss_bits with 0


Worked. +rep

----------


## Yiqubha

Hey *iispyderii*,
Would it be possible to implement a feature that allows us to remove our raid lockouts, I don't mean for WoW ofc I am pretty sure that wouldn't be possible. But for oQueue, because a lot of people make raids and their group has say a lockout of 0/14 for SoO even though they are doing Thok+. Something that would disable or hide our raid lockouts for oQueue would allow us to queue for groups that are bugged (or mislisted?). If that would be possible that would be so amazing cos right now I have like 4/6 groups that have this bug and I can't queue up for them -,-

Edit: nvm I just noticed the person above me mentioned this and you have already responded. Thanks for your work hope to see that new version soon. =)

----------


## iispyderii

> Hey *iispyderii*,
> Would it be possible to implement a feature that allows us to remove our raid lockouts, I don't mean for WoW ofc I am pretty sure that wouldn't be possible. But for oQueue, because a lot of people make raids and their group has say a lockout of 0/14 for SoO even though they are doing Thok+. Something that would disable or hide our raid lockouts for oQueue would allow us to queue for groups that are bugged (or mislisted?). If that would be possible that would be so amazing cos right now I have like 4/6 groups that have this bug and I can't queue up for them -,-
> 
> Edit: nvm I just noticed the person above me mentioned this and you have already responded. Thanks for your work hope to see that new version soon. =)


I'll push the lockout free version to the svn tomorrow. I'll update the mediafire when a new version comes out probably. It can get pretty annoying w/ the lockouts.

----------


## delate

How do you get this to work anymore? I take it the LUA on OP is out of date and wrong? can't seem to sort it out

----------


## Bokutox

Thanks for all the updates and Hard work guys.

----------


## Mcpastry

Is this working with the new OQ update?

----------


## de4thwish

needs a 1.9.7 update

----------


## shezzgk

What is the SVN link?

----------


## Texasdude

Requires an update to 1.9.7 please !

----------


## suetekh

update plz  :Smile:

----------


## Bokutox

Need an update pls

----------


## 4p0k

pls update to 1.9.7a Oqueue

----------


## shindaustin

The excitement people get when the random 1050 cr rated DK who found their way into their 2k group outdamages and out flag caps everyone in the bg! lol
+rep to everyone who made fixes and helped.

----------


## Texasdude

Can we have an update to 1.9.7a pretty please ? Thanks a lot !

----------


## iispyderii

Here's 1.9.7a.
This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.

Few small changes:
No more lockouts when queuing.

I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
Mediafire link: oqueue
SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk

Make sure you do the SVN checkout on the oQueue folder inside /Interface/Addons. 
If anyone wants instructions on how to setup the SVN, install tortoisesvn and do some googlin.

----------


## Texasdude

> Here's 1.9.7a.
> This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.
> 
> Few small changes:
> No more lockouts when queuing.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


Hello there , before i talk about my issue , thanks for updating.

Now for the issue , it doesnt work. Theres no oqueue button appearing in game , so it doesnt even load at all. Never had that issue before.

I did the SVN link and replaced the real oqueue with this one.

----------


## 4p0k

> Here's 1.9.7a.
> This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.
> 
> Few small changes:
> No more lockouts when queuing.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


does not work for me , Black box in the Raid Finder
the same problem as in Texasdude

----------


## Crysto

> Dont work for me , Black box in the Raid Finder


Same findings on my end.

----------


## Bokutox

> Here's 1.9.7a.
> This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.
> 
> Few small changes:
> No more lockouts when queuing.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...



_+ Rep !! Thanks fo rall of your hard work, Without this addon i wouldnt play WoW very much.

----------


## suetekh

update totally broken  :Frown:

----------


## MarioF

> update totally broken


Yeah, same here :-/

----------


## de4thwish

> Here's 1.9.7a.
> This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.
> 
> Few small changes:
> No more lockouts when queuing.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


update not working bro.

----------


## qwqw122

He's on vacation let him enjoy guys, we can wait.

----------


## jimmys96

oqueue

^^^^ temporary fix, just drop it into the folder iispyderii provided
Worked for me  :Smile:

----------


## Texasdude

> oqueue
> 
> ^^^^ temporary fix, just drop it into the folder iispyderii provided
> Worked for me


Worked , thanks a lot

Also +2 rep

----------


## Thomja

> oqueue
> 
> ^^^^ temporary fix, just drop it into the folder iispyderii provided
> Worked for me


Not working for me

https://i.imgur.com/QRPUI19.jpg

----------


## Thomja

> Not working for me
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/QRPUI19.jpg


Alright so if anyone else have this problem I managed to fix it myself, turns out it was just a simple typo in the code.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wmst5u9tppsqtv/oqueue.lua

for the new version of oqueue.lua

----------


## flamesdeath

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## Mantycore

> Alright so if anyone else have this problem I managed to fix it myself, turns out it was just a simple typo in the code.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wmst5u9tppsqtv/oqueue.lua
> 
> for the new version of oqueue.lua


Thx a lot, it worked for me.

----------


## Bokutox

Stupid update keeps bugging me.. cant make or update premades.. whats going on

----------


## Bokutox

Is anybody else having issues with Oqueue?

Seems like with this recent Update postd above... Nobody is Queing for my Raids, every time i set my Ilvl, it like wont allow an UPDATE of the premade. etc etc,

Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## Texasdude

> Is anybody else having issues with Oqueue?
> 
> Seems like with this recent Update postd above... Nobody is Queing for my Raids, every time i set my Ilvl, it like wont allow an UPDATE of the premade. etc etc,
> 
> Any idea how to fix this?


I kept having to hard drop it aswell and create it again or else i couldnt update.

I can tell this is the only OQ patch that is really annoying.

----------


## Thomja

> Is anybody else having issues with Oqueue?
> 
> Seems like with this recent Update postd above... Nobody is Queing for my Raids, every time i set my Ilvl, it like wont allow an UPDATE of the premade. etc etc,
> 
> Any idea how to fix this?


100k and I'll look into it  :Wink:

----------


## iispyderii

Thanks for finding that typo. I forgot to change the player_faction to oq.player_faction after he updated the variable.

The other issues a few of you posted about the list stuff was not my problem. It was fixed with 1.9.7.b.
The SVN and mediafire have both been updated to reflect this change and everything should be good to go.
I'll be posting another update in a day or two with the new features I stated above.

----------


## Bokutox

This update.. is Fked up or something man...

Origional Oquque, Works perfectly... People can que for my raids etc etc.

Delete WTF folder, downloaded oqueue origional( not hacked) and working fine....

Put this one into the Folder,,, and now not a single person has qued for any of my raids.

Every time i try to Fake my Ilvl, it puts my actual ilvl (faked) in the Resilieence, and removes th Enforce Level Bracket.

ANybody else having issues?? this is riddic =x

----------


## Bokutox

ok so... Apparently...

I make a raid, and i askd a few friends to try and QUE tto see wtf is going on.. apparently, my Raid.. doesnt LIST..

can anybody help me out.

----------


## ixvamp

> ok so... Apparently...
> 
> I make a raid, and i askd a few friends to try and QUE tto see wtf is going on.. apparently, my Raid.. doesnt LIST..
> 
> can anybody help me out.


First set up the find premade tab to search for your name, then keep clicking update premade until you show up in that tab.

----------


## Phaceee

Damn game freezes up when I use the exploited oQueue now, no idea why  :Frown:

----------


## iispyderii

Just updated to 1.9.8

----------


## Mr_Jr

> Just updated to 1.9.8


where can i find the updated link?
thanks in advance!

----------


## Bokutox

Any Update?

----------


## iispyderii

Links are on the previous page. They are the same as always.

----------


## crzyballr

> Links are on the previous page. They are the same as always.



Not working  :Frown:

----------


## crzyballr

> Here's 1.9.7a.
> This update adds group ilvl and other group stats for pve/pvp alike. I'm on vacation right now but when I get back I'll add the ability to fake overall group stats/health. Being that I'm on vacation, I didn't check this version in game, but no errors should occur.
> 
> Few small changes:
> No more lockouts when queuing.
> 
> I take suggestions on what else you want in the addon!
> Mediafire link: oqueue
> SVN link (ty goshinki): oqueue - Revision 3: /trunk
> ...


This works with 1.9.8 . Deleted old Oqueue folder from addons, and install this.

----------


## Texasdude

Works a lot better than the last update , thank you !

----------


## Zathan

works great. If you have the blank screen probleme, install the original OQ from solidice website, login etc. then install the edited version

----------


## nordrassil11

With this the oqueue addon button on minimap doesnt show, using /oqueue brings up a complete blank oqueue window, at the top it says "oqueue version xxxxxxxx". Does not work installing original oqueue first, then this version. Any tips?

----------


## rezonen94marcus

Can anyone help, i cant find my own premade even tho i update etc

----------


## instaheal

1.9.9 is being pushed out/forced ... any updates for the .lua ? ty!

----------


## instaheal

or .. is anyone using 1.9.8 still

----------


## kcall20

Using 1.9.8, still working, kinda laggy, but I think that is actually because bnet is having problems. Still works though.

----------


## bessbrett

Still using 1.9.8, works to an extent but sometime you will be declined waitlist due to being out of date.

----------


## dotcha

Awesome +rep.

Got my first Garrosh kill using this, but damn people want stupidly high ilevels had to crank it up to 576 before I got an invite.

----------


## Akisunmaaji

> Awesome +rep.
> 
> Got my first Garrosh kill using this, but damn people want stupidly high ilevels had to crank it up to 576 before I got an invite.


Garrosh on normal? Hmm might have to give that a try. What is your real ilvl? I've been very cautious and only raising mine by like 5.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotcha

> Garrosh on normal? Hmm might have to give that a try. What is your real ilvl? I've been very cautious and only raising mine by like 5.


Yeh, I go 25man only so I get disguised by the sheer numbers  :Big Grin:  My real ilvl is 546 lol I know I could get blacklisted from oQueue but its going to be replaced with WoWs built in soon enough so what the hell!

----------


## iispyderii

Updated to 1.9.9a

----------


## kcall20

I've gone to garrosh kills 3 times, and actually have been able to keep up with the DPS, but I just havent gotten A KILL  :Frown:  I started playing WoW again just for the mount before it goes away.. Im hoping this version of OQ will help me accomplish just that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Almlov

I can not get this to work for 1.9.9a any ideas?

----------


## berkos1

> Updated to 1.9.9a


where is the updated link couldnt find it

----------


## Bokutox

> where is the updated link couldnt find it


You guys, go back a few pages to the last update.. He updates it via SVN ( guides for that on ownedcore ).. Simply get Tourtis SVN ( app) and create new foldr in the WOW/Addons/Interface, name it -- oqueue --- and right click, then click the SVN Checkout, and copy and paste the svn URL given a few pages back, and it will update. Every time thers an Update, right click it and click SVN Update, Done!

cheers

----------


## Almlov

> You guys, go back a few pages to the last update.. He updates it via SVN ( guides for that on ownedcore ).. Simply get Tourtis SVN ( app) and create new foldr in the WOW/Addons/Interface, name it -- oqueue --- and right click, then click the SVN Checkout, and copy and paste the svn URL given a few pages back, and it will update. Every time thers an Update, right click it and click SVN Update, Done!
> 
> cheers


fixed it thx

----------


## Swoots

I made a folder in my addons directory and downloaded all the SVN files, however in game when I do /oq all the windows are just blank.
Would anybody know a solution for this by any chance?

----------


## dotcha

> I made a folder in my addons directory and downloaded all the SVN files, however in game when I do /oq all the windows are just blank.
> Would anybody know a solution for this by any chance?


I've had similar troubles. What I do fix it or when a new oQueue is pushed out is:

Delete existing Oqueue folder in the interface/addons folder.
Unzip official Oqueue into the interface/addons folder.
Unzip iispyderii Oqueue mod into the interface/addons folder. Allow it to overwrite any duplicate files.

Also check that its not the Oqueue setting messing you up. Clear the filters and reset your timezone by typing /oq tz 0

+Rep to iispyderii for continued maintenance on this mod.

----------


## Chandra

Trying to use the latest update from the SVN and I am unable to add myself to the Wait List for any raids on oQueue, is there any reason for this?

----------


## Swoots

> I've had similar troubles. What I do fix it or when a new oQueue is pushed out is:
> 
> Delete existing Oqueue folder in the interface/addons folder.
> Unzip official Oqueue into the interface/addons folder.
> Unzip iispyderii Oqueue mod into the interface/addons folder. Allow it to overwrite any duplicate files.
> 
> Also check that its not the Oqueue setting messing you up. Clear the filters and reset your timezone by typing /oq tz 0
> 
> +Rep to iispyderii for continued maintenance on this mod.


Hi, it doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason.
After reading your post, I deleted my oqueue folder which was newly installed straight from the SVN and downloaded the latest copy from their site, then I put it into my addons folder and redownloaded the SVN onto my desktop, and then cutting it over to my addons folder and allowing it to overwrite. I went in game but everything was still blank, I did tz 0 but the problem still persisted.

--
*EDIT:* I was able to fix this problem yesterday, if anybody is in the same situation as I was, what you need to do is install oqueue normally from their site, log into wow and find some groups on it, then you can paste over the files with the svn ones.

----------


## engilas

How to set ilvl?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> resil_pwnt = 5000; -- set your resil
> mmr_pwnt = 1200; -- set your mmr
> pvpp_pwnt = 8000; -- set your pvp power
> ilvl_pwnt = 460; -- set your ilvl


^Ilvl_pwnt=XXXX

----------


## iispyderii

> ^ Ilvl_pwnt=XXXX


That way is severely outdated. That was for oqueue 1.0.8, whereas the current version is 1.9.somethin and completely not backwards compatible with older than 1.7 or so.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> That way is severely outdated. That was for oqueue 1.0.8, whereas the current version is 1.9.somethin and completely not backwards compatible with older than 1.7 or so.


Ahh okay, sorry in that case  :Smile:

----------


## Bokutox

Update for 2.0.1 ?

----------


## Zstriker

any chance there a workaround for raid lockouts conflict?

----------


## iispyderii

> Update for 2.0.1 ?


I should be be able to update it today.
Been very busy and also w/out internet at my apt.

----------


## Darkcow153

> I should be be able to update it today.
> Been very busy and also w/out internet at my apt.


This would be much appreciated. I've grown to really love this addon after using it to get AOTC and to get into good flex/normal raids. Thanks a lot for keeping this up!

----------


## iispyderii

It's been updated to 2.0.1

http://imgur.com/IHcjVIZ.jpg

I added a checkbox if you want to disable lockouts. This will allow you to queue for anything you want but it will also allow you to turn it off and have it reject people when people queue for your raid (which oqueue did naturally).

An important note. IF you have never installed my version, you must install an original (READ: unmodified) oqueue. Then you can copy/paste my version in there forever after or update via the svn.
Enjoy

----------


## albanianmafia

> It's been updated to 2.0.1
> 
> http://imgur.com/IHcjVIZ.jpg
> 
> I added a checkbox if you want to disable lockouts. This will allow you to queue for anything you want but it will also allow you to turn it off and have it reject people when people queue for your raid (which oqueue did naturally).
> 
> An important note. IF you have never installed my version, you must install an original (READ: unmodified) oqueue. Then you can copy/paste my version in there forever after or update via the svn.
> Enjoy


I dont seem to have that with the SVN

----------


## Eogwyn

> It's been updated to 2.0.1
> 
> http://imgur.com/IHcjVIZ.jpg
> 
> I added a checkbox if you want to disable lockouts. This will allow you to queue for anything you want but it will also allow you to turn it off and have it reject people when people queue for your raid (which oqueue did naturally).
> 
> An important note. IF you have never installed my version, you must install an original (READ: unmodified) oqueue. Then you can copy/paste my version in there forever after or update via the svn.
> Enjoy


I have:
-Reinstalled my PC
-Downloaded an original/unchanged version of oQueue from SolidICE - Downloads - World of Warcraft - oQueue 
-downloaded and installed TurtoiseSVN
-Did SVN Checkout and pasted the link for repolsitory oqueue - Revision 31: /trunk 
-SVN update
-restarted WoW, but I cannot find any button to change my stats like https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg

What am I doing wrong? :<

----------


## hellobello25

i think u should start the game first w the no mod oq and then svn

----------


## Bokutox

> I have:
> -Reinstalled my PC
> -Downloaded an original/unchanged version of oQueue from SolidICE - Downloads - World of Warcraft - oQueue 
> -downloaded and installed TurtoiseSVN
> -Did SVN Checkout and pasted the link for repolsitory oqueue - Revision 31: /trunk 
> -SVN update
> -restarted WoW, but I cannot find any button to change my stats like https://i.imgur.com/g5fTfsm.jpg
> 
> What am I doing wrong? :<





What i tell people to do.. Go into your WTF folder, delete the Oqueue.lua and Oqueue.lua.bak files from your Server Saved Variables + Server+Character+ saved Variables. delete all3 files ( fron ur main char ur using it on ) 

Go to solid ice, download Origional Oqueue. install it, log in, create a premade, let it Load up the existing premades, maybe let 1 person Que so it properly Syncs your battlenet and such.

Log out.

Remove your Oqueue folder u downloaded from Solid Ice, from your Interface FOlder.

Download this version, and put it inur interface Folder.

And you should be set. if you have any issues let me know, ive had a lot of people ask me about it nd i just send them my oquueue.lua files ( to put into your wtf folder ) which have pre setted DKP of 1500ish ( legit made, didnt manually change that. so your Win /Loss ratio is proper.) 

and this usually works for people.

----------


## Eogwyn

> What i tell people to do.. Go into your WTF folder, delete the Oqueue.lua and Oqueue.lua.bak files from your Server Saved Variables + Server+Character+ saved Variables. delete all3 files ( fron ur main char ur using it on ) 
> 
> Go to solid ice, download Origional Oqueue. install it, log in, create a premade, let it Load up the existing premades, maybe let 1 person Que so it properly Syncs your battlenet and such.
> 
> Log out.
> 
> Remove your Oqueue folder u downloaded from Solid Ice, from your Interface FOlder.
> 
> Download this version, and put it inur interface Folder.
> ...


I'll try that out tomorrow night, thank you very much for your helpful reply! :>

EDIT: Worked like a charm, thank you so much!!!

----------


## 4p0k

Update pls for 2.0.3

----------


## iispyderii

Updated 2.0.3

oqueue - Revision 32: /trunk
oqueue

Small note for 2.0.3. Tiny has created a "snitch" module that queue's inspections and gets your ilvl as the inspection for your character is ready to be cached. It reports to the module window if you are low than the group ilvl requirement. It's the little critter button near the raffle button on the top right of the main window. I don't believe it's automatic, you have to invoke it yourself.
Just an FYI to be careful as always; don't get into a group that's 20 ilvl above your own.

----------


## speedfox1

not sure how well this works but ive opened 2.0.1 and changed 2 numbers near the start so it looks like this:
local OQ_MAJOR = 2 ;
local OQ_MINOR = 0 ;
local OQ_REVISION = 3 ;
local OQ_BUILD = 203 ;

and i can queue with old version now and change my ilvl

dont know what else works or does not work havent tried

----------


## Charlemagne

Heya iispyderii,

Thanks a ton for this add-on mod; it's awesome.

I just started using it, and it could be me not knowing what I'm doing, but it has to do with DKP. I added something like 400 DKP so I could get the sword next to my name. It worked.

I then wanted to see if I could get the General helm so I added a couple thousand more. It stayed as a sword. I then added 10,000 DKP. Still just a sword.

Odd thing is in your input screen it shows all the added DKP (I'm up to like 24,000 now from testing) but when I form an OQ group it only shows 720 DKP (the original modified number).

Is there a way to correct this? I tried putting in negative numbers to reduce DKP but it only responds to positive numbers. I wanted to go back to 0 then add like 2500 and see if that would give me the Gold General helm.

Any ideas on a fix?

Thanks!

----------


## iispyderii

DKP =/= Leader DKP
You can increase your leader dkp by putting more wins to your leader stats.

Negative numbers should work. I'll look into it later today.

----------


## Charlemagne

> DKP =/= Leader DKP
> You can increase your leader dkp by putting more wins to your leader stats.
> 
> Negative numbers should work. I'll look into it later today.



Worked perfectly. Thanks!

----------


## Purewrath

I've been a leecher for a while now, but seeing as 2.0.5 is out, I was keen to do some flexi's so here is how to change your iLvL. Just go into the new 2.0.5 oqueue folder once installed. Open with notepad or any text edit tool of your choice and Ctrl + F "Average", Once you have found *return floor( select( 2, GetAverageItemLevel() )) ;* You want to delete everything on that line until you just have *return floor ()*. Place your desired iLvL in the brackets and save. Enjoy!

----------


## Deathdamian

Nice use of coding knowledge, I'm getting a ban message but it seems to be a false positive. +rep

----------


## iispyderii

Yeah, it's just a troll ban as it says in the code. 
I've updated the links to 2.0.5. You shouldn't see the msg anymore.
And just a fair warning. I'm probably not going to continue to update this once WoD hits. The new group finder in blizz's options is pretty good and encompasses all WoW players. Not just the oqueue addon. So I'll be using that and I suspect most will use that too.

----------


## Purewrath

The ban may be applied with my method, to unban yourself simply, go to the oqueue addon folder -> Regions -> And open with notepad either *realms.us.lua* or *realms.eu.lua*, Scroll down to the bottom of the code and find your battletag (or Ctrl + F) your tag. Simply delete your battletag, save the lua and congrats you are unbanned.

----------


## BlubbXD

> Yeah, it's just a troll ban as it says in the code. 
> I've updated the links to 2.0.5. You shouldn't see the msg anymore.
> And just a fair warning. I'm probably not going to continue to update this once WoD hits. The new group finder in blizz's options is pretty good and encompasses all WoW players. Not just the oqueue addon. So I'll be using that and I suspect most will use that too.


That's fair, oqueue is a piece of shit to be honest (but useful) though im not really a fan of the current UI for the premade finder Blizz made, hopefully someone makes a addon to improve it  :Smile:

----------


## 4p0k

Updated and immediately received a ban, delete your batletag from the list, there is still no raids. 
Who can help?

----------


## speedfox1

> Updated and immediately received a ban, delete your batletag from the list, there is still no raids. 
> Who can help?


Same here  :Frown:

----------


## 4p0k

Guys help, no lists raids if he'll create something I'll be there one on the list ...

----------


## speedfox1

> Guys help, no lists raids if he'll create something I'll be there one on the list ...


raids started showing when i took portal from shrine to stormwind, dunno if thats coincidence or not

----------


## 4p0k

My friend went under my account and it all works, I deleted the WTF Addons, installed all the knit and I do not work

----------


## iispyderii

There were no global bans added in 2.0.5. Only troll bans that tell you if you have been naughty, these don't actually impact your ability to queue for raids.

I was mistaken for WoD. There was a core API that was removed that will cause oQueue to cease working, therefore this is the LAST update to oqueue. 
aka: go nuts with DKP :P

----------


## 4p0k

Why can not I find raids?

I deleted all addons and cash and wtf.... help

----------


## Bokutox

Setting Min ilvl doesnt work... have it set to 565 or anything higher, and im getting 520 and 510 people queing for raids,a nyidea whats up?

----------


## Verum

> Setting Min ilvl doesnt work... have it set to 565 or anything higher, and im getting 520 and 510 people queing for raids,a nyidea whats up?


Same for me I think its a bug with Oqueue not the exploit

----------


## crackopoff

stopped working after the new oqueue 2.0.5 anyone else got the same problem?

----------


## Kuri

lol so dat message window "you ve been spanked by OQ" means that they detect I am using *EDITED* version or some troll denounced me cause he saw my IL not coresponded that what was in que?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> This should be the final update before WOD drops.
> 
> It's been a crazy 2.5 years and we really appreciate the support everyone has shown. Now that blizzard will be embedding oQueue's core functionality into the game, and disabling a key function utilized by oQueue, oQueue should cease to function as of 6.0.
> 
> We'll keep supporting the community as we have... but in new directions. The site has transitioned into a full blown addon portal for WoW and we will be expanding into other games shortly. We're also looking at new technologies and will be pushing out new things soon (tm). And of course, we will continue doing the raffles (expect the new hardware raffle announcement around the time the current hardware raffle ends)
> 
> Again, thanks for all your support with oQueue over the years. It's been a blast.
> 
> -- tiny


I wouldn't bother keeping this thread open :/
*considering 6.0.2 is in about 4 days (confirmed).

----------


## trackerz

On the Solidice's website a new version of OQ 2.0.7 has been released and it still working on live 6.0.2  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I can't wait so i added the changes of iispyderii on this new release. Im not really good in LUA but i think i haven't forgot anything

PS : whispe me if you want i remove this link iispyderii.

Download

*Link updated to oqueue 2.1.1*

----------


## Ehnoah

From what I know he also state in 2.0.7 they stop oquene

----------


## trackerz

Oqueue has just been updated to 3.0.0 thank to Blizzard who have opened their API of group finder.  :Big Grin: 




> oQueue is not quite dead yet ... v3.0.0 is now available.
> 
> This version is a major overhaul to squeeze into the blizz group finder backend.
> 
> *crossing fingers*
> 
> ** MANDATORY UPDATE - PROTOCOL CHANGE **
> 
> UPD: now works x-realm using group finder back end (thx blizz for the hotfixes!)
> ...


until iispyderii update his SVN i have added all of his modifications on this new release :

Download oqueue 3.0.0

----------


## highboi

edited: needs more work

oqueue 3.0.7a

please PM me if u come across any issues

----------


## BuloZB

Awesome Test IT tomorow thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## highboi

> Awesome Test IT tomorow thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont bother, i should have tested it myself before uploading, it doenst even show up in game, ill look over it more thoroughly and reupload when i get it working

until then, my previous method works fine

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3047139 (oqueue exploit)

----------


## Akisunmaaji

> dont bother, i should have tested it myself before uploading, it doenst even show up in game, ill look over it more thoroughly and reupload when i get it working
> 
> until then, my previous method works fine
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3047139 (oqueue exploit)


Not to sound like a jerk, but is there really any point to oqueue now..? Since now that the official premade finder is out it seems completely worthless to have around.

----------


## Ceen

The shit is that oqueue worked EU wide, while Blizz tool works language wide.
Hence I lose like 75% of potential players only cause blizz doesnt want e.g. germans to play with Spaniards.

----------


## highboi

> Not to sound like a jerk, but is there really any point to oqueue now..? Since now that the official premade finder is out it seems completely worthless to have around.


for me, i still use oq because of the better search features (!trash will hide all trash farm premades) and im able to see alot more premades where as blizz version limits me to a few with no pages to scroll from

----------


## MrClue

Does this still work?

----------


## T47Bv58rMc

> Does this still work?


I haven't personally updated this for a long time. Some others posted updates who still play wow (I don't), but it looks as though it is now deprecated.

----------


## TehVoyager

nice necropost.

oQueue isnt used anymore, since blizzard integrated xrealm into the group finder, and oqueue became redundant.

----------


## Aeon1c

Please close this thread.

----------


## husobaba1903

I wonder if Blizzard paid anything to oQeue creators since Group finder is same as it.

----------


## TehVoyager

> I wonder if Blizzard paid anything to oQeue creators since Group finder is same as it.


lol no. i dont think they've ever done anything like that dude.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if this still works of of today? And what resil,rating,and ilvl would you suggest to put in for a noob like me rocking 700/710 PVP gears?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if this still works of of today? And what resil,rating,and ilvl would you suggest to put in for a noob like me rocking 700/710 PVP gears?


oQueue is no longer being used.

----------


## TwinkEu70

Not working

----------


## TW_Gankdalf

Close it pls

----------

